# Comment on fait les bébés?



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Vhi, dites?
Parce que bon, hein. 

Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...


----------



## joubichou (2 Juillet 2007)

vas voir ça http://www.etreenceinte.com/frfr/faire-un-enfant-les-positions-efficaces/a493.html


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juillet 2007)

Demande &#224; supermoquette.  

Zerba il m'a dit que je pouvais aussi!


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...


J'ai entamé la réalisation d'une encyclopédie illustrée _(l'écriture ça m'emmerde ! )_... si ça peux t'aider !....


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...



La question que je me pose, c'est comment on les fait *bien*, les bébés. 

Un bébé beau, calme, responsable, majeur, financièrement indépendant...


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2007)

C'est pas une histoire de jardinage, ça ? Avec les choux et les roses ? Binage, labourage, et autres travaux de plein air ?


A ce propos, je me rappelle d'une histoire qui date... du siècle dernier.

La question suivante avait été posée à des enfants d'une dizaine d'années:"_Si des parents ont deux enfants, est-ce que cela signifie qu'ils n'ont eu ensemble que deux rapports ?_"​
Réponse d'un des enfants:"_Non, ils peuvent avoir des jumeaux._"​
(Véridique !)


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Joubichou, trop scientifique ton truc, je comprends rien. 

Thirum, ça m'intéresse. :rose: 
Fais péter?


----------



## Bassman (2 Juillet 2007)

Comme dirais le p&#232;re de Bernie :

"J'sais pas, j'fais que les en.uler !"


----------



## Aurélie85 (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> JFais p&#233;ter?


non, je crois pas que &#231;a va le faire comme &#231;a


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, je crois pas que ça va le faire comme ça



Mais pourquoi?!  

C'est une question de vie ou de vie!


----------



## jugnin (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Joubichou, trop scientifique ton truc, je comprends rien.
> 
> Thirum, &#231;a m'int&#233;resse. :rose:




Allonge-toi et r&#233;fl&#233;chis. Remonte ton existence jusqu'&#224; ses premiers instants. Tu te rappelles pas ?

Moi je sais qu'au d&#233;but, ma conception m'a mis en boule. Mais y parait que c'est normal.



Khyu a dit:


> Fais p&#233;ter?



Nan, l&#224; t'es sur la mauvaise piste. C'est pas comme &#231;a qu'on s'y prend.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Allonge-toi et r&#233;fl&#233;chis. Remonte ton existence jusqu'&#224; ses premiers instants. Tu te rappelles pas ?
> 
> Moi je sais qu'au d&#233;but, ma conception m'a mis en boule. Mais y parait que c'est normal.




Huuuurhhhhhhhhhhggggggg *r&#233;fl&#233;chissement intense*
Pristi, que c'est dur!

Ou mou.



jugnin a dit:


> Nan, l&#224; t'es sur la mauvaise piste. C'est pas comme &#231;a qu'on s'y prend.



Ze sais p&#244; mo&#233;. :rose:


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2007)

Tiens, il y avait ça,  à une époque...  


Ben quoi  ?    :hein:  :rose:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tjo4CY4nh4w


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4320076 a dit:
			
		

> Demande &#224; supermoquette.
> 
> Zerba il m'a dit que je pouvais aussi!



Je t'ai dit quoi ? Que tu pouvais demander un truc &#224; Moquette ? Si tu m'avais pos&#233; la question en temps et en heure, je ne t'aurais certainement pas dit &#231;a. Maintenant, c'est trop tard, tu l'as dans l'dos. 



			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4320088 a dit:
			
		

> Comme dirais le p&#232;re de Bernie :
> 
> "J'sais pas, j'fais que les en.uler !"



Comment tu sais que moquette est le p&#232;re de Bernie ????





tirhum a dit:


> J'ai entam&#233; la r&#233;alisation d'une encyclop&#233;die illustr&#233;e _(l'&#233;criture &#231;a m'emmerde ! )_... si &#231;a peux t'aider !....



T'es comme bioss, toi, tu critiques, mais on vois jamais tes productions.



Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...



T'assumes tes conneries tout seul, okay ? Et pis j'vais te donner un conseil : ne suis pas mes conseils, je suis de mauvais conseil.
D'ailleurs, l&#224; o&#249; je poste, &#231;a ferme. 




Bon, sinon, pour les b&#233;b&#233;s.
Ce qu'il faut, c'est bien s'entrainer.


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2007)

Faut qu'elle recrache dans le


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'assumes tes conneries tout seul, okay ?



C'est pas des conneries d'abord!  

C'est important. :rose:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> (..)
> T'es comme bioss, toi, tu critiques, mais on vois jamais tes productions.


Toi, non seulement tes posts sont trop longs... mais en plus tu ne sais pas te servir d'une... souris...  




rezba a dit:


> T'assumes tes conneries tout seul, okay ? Et pis j'vais te donner un conseil : ne suis pas mes conseils, je suis de mauvais conseil.
> D'ailleurs, là où je poste, ça ferme.
> (...)


   :love:


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Bon, sinon, pour les b&#233;b&#233;s.
> Ce qu'il faut, c'est bien s'entrainer.



Ouais parceque gagner le pompom &#224; chaque tour de man&#232;ge, c'est d'un autre temps que les moins de 20 ans ...


----------



## Souvaroff (2 Juillet 2007)

Apparemment pascal 77 sais comment faire il ne les as pas loupées


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ouais parceque gagner le pompom à chaque tour de manège, c'est d'un autre temps que les moins de 20 ans ...





odré a dit:


> ​


Apparemment tu sais comment faire, mais y'a quand même un souci....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...




Avoir un b&#233;b&#233; c'est &#224; noel, pour les gens pas gentils, c'est le cadeau du p&#232;re fouettard.

T'imagines comment ils doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;&#232;s m&#233;chant mes parents, 4punitions, et pas de petites (enfin si ma soeur est une naine).


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Apparemment tu sais comment faire, mais y'a quand m&#234;me un souci....



Je ne fais que des oeufs vides pour l'instant.
Serais tu en train de me faire dire que les b&#233;b&#233;s c'est au d&#233;part une histoire de fille ...


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je ne fais que des oeufs vides pour l'instant ...
> Serais tu en train de me faire dire que les bébés c'est au départ une histoire de fille ...


Chuis puni ?!... j'ai deux filles !....


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Chuis puni ?!... j'ai deux filles !....



Ben la si tu sais comment faire les bébés, t'as une double production !


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

Faut de l'entraînement.. Beaucoup d'entraînement.


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Faut de l'entraînement.. Beaucoup d'entraînement.


J'allais t'appeler... et je me suis dit que, forcément, tu viendrais....   :love:


----------



## rezba (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Faut de l'entraînement.. Beaucoup d'entraînement.



Ça me rassure que tu sois au moins d'accord avec moi sur ce point.


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'allais t'appeler... et je me suis dit que, forcément, tu viendrais....   :love:



Je devais m'entraîner.. 

C'est la pause là


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> ... mais y'a quand même un souci....



Ah? Des difficultés pour s'asseoir après?...


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Ça me rassure que tu sois au moins d'accord avec moi sur ce point.




Un petit problème de décalage. J'imagine que je dois te dire merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ah? Des difficultés pour s'asseoir après?...



Si seulement ... 
Une fois là, faut lui donner sa gamelle à heures fixes, le moucher quand il a froid, le changer j'en parle même pas, lui donner des quignons pour qu'il se fasse les dents et y'en a qui parle même de "l'élever". 

Non non à côté des parents, je peux encore m'assoir de temps en temps.


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2007)




----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je devais m'entraîner..
> 
> C'est la pause là


T'es pas en "mode veille", tout de même !!... :afraid: 


:love:


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> T'es pas en "mode v*i*eille", tout de même !!... :afraid:
> 
> 
> :love:



T''es vache, là !


----------



## joanes (2 Juillet 2007)

Vous dites ça passque vous l'avez jamais vue    :love: :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

joanes a dit:


> Vous dites ça passque vous l'avez jamais vue    :love: :love:


Je ne demande qu'à...    


:love:


----------



## dool (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai entamé la réalisation d'une encyclopédie illustrée _(l'écriture ça m'emmerde ! )_... si ça peux t'aider !....



ENCYCLOPEDIE !?!!??! Nom di diou. Tu dis ça mais là je ne vois qu'une page !!!  (note éducative relative au sujet, si je fais cette bouche, celle-là  donc, je n'aurai pas de bébé )


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (2 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> ENCYCLOPEDIE !?!!??! Nom di diou. Tu dis ça mais là je ne vois qu'une page !!!  (note éducative relative au sujet, si je fais cette bouche, celle-là  donc, je n'aurai pas de bébé )



note relative itou... si tu fais cette tête là :  (avec les yeux exorbités), c'est que tu n'auras pas de bébé non plus... mais par contre un peu mal au...


----------



## mado (2 Juillet 2007)

On va pouvoir monter un atelier 
Réservé au 2ème âge


----------



## Captain_X (2 Juillet 2007)

les hormones travaillent ??


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juillet 2007)

J'ai trouv&#233; :rateau: 

Apr&#233;s 10 ans de tests divers, de positions scabreuses, d'environnements vari&#233;s ...

Date de d&#233;moulage pr&#233;vue : 7 janvier 2008 !  :love: :love: :love: 


Et le pire ... c'est que les hormones, une fois le boulot r&#233;ussi, ... explosent et necessitent d'&#234;tre contenues r&#233;guli&#233;rement !!!!

On s'entraine deja pour le second


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Date de d&#233;moulage pr&#233;vue



Charmant...  :love:


Ca fera plaisir &#224; la future maman, nul doute


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Charmant...  :love:
> 
> 
> Ca fera plaisir à la future maman, nul doute



Ne te fais pas de soucis pour la future maman ... elle est chérie comme jamais :love:


----------



## Pierrou (2 Juillet 2007)

Alors c'est vrai ce qu'on dit sur l'activit&#233; hormonale des femmes enceintes ?  :love:


Cool... 

F&#233;licitations, en tout cas :love:


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> (...)
> 
> On s'entraine deja pour le second


Oui, ben...
Point trop n'en faut quand même !...   
Crois moi !....


----------



## divoli (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> On s'entraine deja pour le second



Bon ben voil&#224;, tu pourrais inviter Khyu, &#233;tant donn&#233; qu'il est novice en la mati&#232;re...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juillet 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Bon ben voilà, tu pourrais inviter Khyu, étant donné qu'il est novice en la matière...



La negociation va être dure ... ma chere Mlle PommQ est exclusive  

et merci ... les 6 mois qui arrivent vont être passionnants !


----------



## tirhum (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> (...)
> et merci ... les 6 mois qui arrivent vont être passionnants !


Ça.... c'est très subjectif !!....  :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Ça.... c'est très subjectif !!....  :rateau:



J'aurais plutôt dit ironique


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juillet 2007)

Ironique et subjectif ... mais ca je le serai vraiement que dans les mois à venir  

Merci de me donner de la gouache


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> les 6 mois qui arrivent vont être passionnants !



Tu dis ça parceque c'est pas toi le moule!!  
C'est vrai quoi, on devrait pouvoir choisir!


----------



## Dark-Tintin (2 Juillet 2007)

Le bide de certains mecs est d&#233;j&#224; assez arrondit par la bi&#232;re, alors enceinte t'imagines...


----------



## PommeQ (2 Juillet 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu dis ça parceque c'est pas toi le moule!!
> C'est vrai quoi, on devrait pouvoir choisir!



Je trouve ma femme trés jolie avec son ventre qui commence à s'arrondir et elle se trouve de plus en plus belle aussi ... donc de plus en plus désirante ... donc ... :love: 

 

Enfin, je trouve que les mecs peuvent vite se sentir frustrer d'être seulement à cotés


----------



## Nexka (2 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas félicitation


----------



## supermoquette (2 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas


----------



## joanes (2 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> On va pouvoir monter un atelier
> Réservé au 2ème âge



Ah le 2ème âge, j'adore.:love: :love: 
Vive les ateliers


----------



## PA5CAL (2 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> et merci ... les 6 mois qui arrivent vont être passionnants !


Alors profites-en bien ! Les 6 qui suivront risquent d'être beaucoup moins reposants :rateau:  ... (en admettant qu'il ou elle fasse ses nuits à  6 mois, parce que c'est parfois plus long  ).


----------



## chandler_jf (3 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...





mado a dit:


> Faut de l'entraînement.. Beaucoup d'entraînement.



mais oublie les Kleenex®


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Oula&#8230; mais c'est qu'on s'amuse ici&#8230; Chic alors 

Au vu du sujet, j'ai cru &#224; du Finn, mais y'avait pas le sondage. On va pas s'en sortir l&#224;, si ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320534 a dit:
			
		

> Oula mais c'est qu'on s'amuse ici Chic alors
> 
> Au vu du sujet, j'ai cru à du Finn, mais y'avait pas le sondage. On va pas s'en sortir là, si ?



Si PommeQ (Féloch' en passant! ) se décide à nous conter ses aventures, il est probable d'entrevoir un brin de lumière dans ce monde d'obscur floodeurs.  

Plus serieusement, Comment fait-on les bébés?
Avec quelqu'un? Avec soi même?

On le fait comment? Avec amour? Avec résignation, obligation ou sans se poser de question? Par derrière? Par devant? 

On le fait où? Dans le lit partagé à 23h, la larme à l'oeil, les lèvres serrées?
Au clubmed©? Dans les toilettes du bar de Jacky? Dans le près? Dans la merde?

Comment vous feriez votre bébé?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Si faut m&#234;me r&#233;fl&#233;chir &#224; l'endroit + position + &#224; quoi on pense, on va pas s'en sortir. Un peu de spontan&#233;it&#233; voyons!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

En tout cas, il semblerait quand m&#234;me que &#231;a soit par devant.



Dommage, non ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> JDate de démoulage prévue : 7 janvier 2008 !  :love: :love: :love:



C'est encore tiède que tu nous l'annonce déjà dis donc   

Félicitations


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2007)

Le truc génial, c'est lorsque je me suis rendu avec Mlle au premier rdv gyneco ... genre début mai. La gyneco était deja surprise que je sois la ... elle était plus génée que moi   (elle savait pas ou me ranger lors de l'examen) ... et elle te pose la question qui tue ...

_Vous connaissez la date de conception ? _ :rateau: 


La ... c'est le vide intergalactique   ... j'avais oublié de noter durant les 2 mois passés la date et l'heure de nos parties de jambes en l'air !!!!

Ma premiere honte de futur Papa :rose:  ... et la comme d'habitude ... c'est Mlle qui a repris de dessus (sans jeu de mots)


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320650 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il semblerait quand même que ça soit par devant.
> 
> 
> 
> Dommage, non ?



oui mais ce sont les vieux précepts millénaire, il faut que l'idée fasse son chemin ... 
de toute façon, ils seront tous moins beau que les notre alors ... ils peuvent le faire la tête en bas, ou le cul dans unebassine d'eau tiède, ca changera rien...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> oui mais ce sont les vieux précepts millénaire, il faut que l'idée fasse son chemin ...
> de toute façon, ils seront tous moins beau que les notre alors ... ils peuvent le faire la tête en bas, ou le cul dans unebassine d'eau tiède, ca changera rien...



ha, mais non. je peux pas laisser dire ça. 

C'est le mien le plus beau et vous faites rien qu'à copier. Dis nous petit Khyu, quand tu es avec ta copine, vous parlez de chou et de rose? ou d'abeille butineuse? ou de frelon au dard élancé?

L'alchimie pour faire un bébé est une chose secrète. Envois moi le numéro de ta copine par MP, je lui expliquerai comment te faire le bébé. Mieux, pour t'éviter tout stress, je le lui fais moi même. Ainsi, ton bébé sera t'il à son tour le plus beau (derrière mon fils quand même, faut pas délirer). 

Et comme l'ont dit certains, l'entrainement, il n'y a que ça de vrai.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

avec un ZRX, il peut pas &#234;tre plus beau qu'avec un GSX-F


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> Je trouve ma femme trés jolie avec son ventre qui commence à s'arrondir



Un bide énorme, il faut vraiment être le père pour trouver ca joli... Ceci étant, jouer avec un culbuto ca peut être amusant : tu files une impulsion à l'arrière de la tête, des heures de balancement garanties... 



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4320650 a dit:
			
		

> En tout cas, il semblerait quand même que ça soit par devant.



Euh... Pas spécialement, non... Mais je t'expliquerai ca de vive voix !  



PommeQ a dit:


> Le truc génial, c'est lorsque je me suis rendu avec Mlle au premier rdv gyneco ...



Tiens, c'est amusant : c'est mon rêve aussi d'aller chez le gynéco. Je me suis toujours dit que ca devait être génial. En fait, j'ai 3 rêves dans la vie : aller chez le gynéco, donc, et aussi me faire couper un bras avec un couteau en plastique et manger une oreille par un squonce.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

J'ai toujours envi&#233; les r&#234;ves des artistes.

Mais sinon heureusement que l'union europ&#233;enne aide les macusers

[YOUTUBE]koRlFnBlDH0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tiens, c'est amusant : c'est mon rêve aussi d'aller chez le gynéco. Je me suis toujours dit que ca devait être génial. En fait, j'ai 3 rêves dans la vie : aller chez le gynéco, donc, et aussi me faire couper un bras avec un couteau en plastique et manger une oreille par un squonce.



J'ai un gyneco en ma possession, un couteau en plastique dans la main, et je peux te dire que mon nom de famille veux dire squonce en allemand...Je peux être la femme de ta vie ?


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

pour les d&#233;butants, ce sont des exemples, on est pas oblig&#233;s de film&#233;s


et non tu peux pas &#234;tre la femme de la vie d'amok c'est tout bonnement impossible


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> J'ai un gyneco en ma possession, un couteau en plastique dans la main, et je peux te dire que mon nom de famille veux dire squonce en allemand...Je peux être la femme de ta vie ?



Il me semble évident que le hasard n'existe pas, et qu'une grande histoire déroule devant nous un tapis de soie parfumé d'essences exotiques. Comme nous sommes entre nous, ce qui suit est glissé dans tes petites oreilles bleues au duvet doux comme un champ de coton au crépuscule.

Il faut avant tout nous débarrasser de ton homme. Cet individu ayant (c'est notoire) mauvais caractère et étant fort mauvais joueur, il risque de poser problème.

Dans un premier temps, je peux le bannir, si tu veux. Ensuite, nous avons le choix : le dissoudre dans l'acide (Supermoquette a tout ce qu'il faut), l'écarteler à l'aide de 4 scooters comme au bon vieux temps mais avec une pointe de modernité ou lui faire ingerer des loukhoums jusqu'à implosion.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Euh, moi j'en ai encore besoin de capi, alors s'il faut je lui trouve un placard chez moi


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Ma m&#232;re m'a dit un jour (quand j'&#233;tais encore petite hein) que pour confectionner mon fr&#232;re elle avait dit &#224; mon p&#232;re de ne pas aller trop profond. Et pour moi, elle a demand&#233; &#224; mon p&#232;re d'aller un peu plus profond. Voil&#224;, comme &#231;a, tu sais comment t'y prendre pour avoir une fille.


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2007)

Le b&#233;b&#233; est un vaste sujet de questionnement.

Certes, la question : comment on fait les b&#233;b&#233;s ? est l'une des plus cruciales. Mais il y en a d'autres que je souhaite soumettre &#224; votre sagacit&#233; :

Pourquoi y a-t-il des b&#233;b&#233;s plut&#244;t que rien ?
Pourquoi les b&#233;b&#233;s sont-ils tous jeunes ?
Les b&#233;b&#233;s sont-ils nos amis ?
Faut-il avoir peur des b&#233;b&#233;s ?
Comment calculer la vitesse angulaire d'un b&#233;b&#233; ?
Les b&#233;b&#233;s ont-ils encore de l'avenir ?
Je n'aime pas les b&#233;b&#233;s, est-ce grave docteur ?


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie me rappelle les cours de 2nde, ou une des 3 nanas de la classe apr&#232;s qu'on lui ai demand&#233; de nous montrer son clitoris s'&#233;tait &#233;cri&#233;e :

"Nan j'peux pas, il est pas &#224; moi, c'est &#224; ma m&#232;re !"


----------



## da capo (3 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le bébé est un vaste sujet de questionnement.
> 
> Certes, la question : comment on fait les bébés ? est l'une des plus cruciales. Mais il y en a d'autres que je souhaite soumettre à votre sagacité :
> 
> ...



*Un début de réponse ?*


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le bébé est un vaste sujet de questionnement.
> 
> Certes, la question : comment on fait les bébés ? est l'une des plus cruciales. Mais il y en a d'autres que je souhaite soumettre à votre sagacité :
> 
> ...



là je peux répondre : si on leur coupe les cordes vocale, alors oui, ils peuvent éventuellement être mes amis, surtout à partir de 18 ans et s'ils sont de sexe feminin...


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4320703 a dit:
			
		

> Ma m&#232;re m'a dit un jour (quand j'&#233;tais encore petite hein) que pour confectionner mon fr&#232;re elle avait dit &#224; mon p&#232;re de ne pas aller trop profond. Et pour moi, elle a demand&#233; &#224; mon p&#232;re d'aller un peu plus profond. Voil&#224;, comme &#231;a, tu sais comment t'y prendre pour avoir une fille.



Etrange : j'ai entendu l'histoire inverse. 

A mon avis, il faut tenter le milieu. Ni trop (on a assist&#233; &#224; d'horribles souffrances, la demoiselle agonisant avec un trou dans le dos), ni trop peu (l'&#233;tat de la literie ne laissant aucun doute &#224; la belle famille de l'utilisation nocturne faite de la chair de leur chair, ce qui fait toujours un peu d&#233;plac&#233. De toute fa&#231;on, peu importe : si c'est une fille il suffit de la noyer &#224; la naissance. 

PS : j'aimerais assez assister &#224; un co&#239;t h&#233;lv&#232;te, ou &#224; d&#233;faut &#233;couter &#224; travers la cloison. "Plus profond!", "non, pas tant !", "oui, un peu plus, 1 ou deux centim&#232;tres" "comme ca ? " "non, moins " "moins, ou plus ? Il faut savoir !" "Moins que tout &#224; l'heure mais plus que maintenant !" "l&#224;, comme ca ?" "non, plus !" "mais merde, je suis o&#249; l&#224; ?" 

On navigue en plein &#233;rotisme !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Et moi &#231;a m'en rappelle une autre 

Grande s&#233;ance de drague, en bo&#238;te, pr&#232;s de Brettigny sur Orge : "Hmm... dis-moi beaut&#233;&#8230; t'es vaginale ou clitoridienne ?" (air emprunt&#233; de circonstance, tout &#231;a&#8230
"Euh&#8230; Nan. Chui beauceronne, moi "

/retour au bar on
/deuxi&#232;me bouteille off


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Etrange : j'ai entendu l'histoire inverse.
> 
> A mon avis, il faut tenter le milieu. Ni trop (on a assist&#233; &#224; d'horribles souffrances, la demoiselle agonisant avec un trou dans le dos), ni trop peu (l'&#233;tat de la literie ne laissant aucun doute &#224; la belle famille de l'utilisation nocturne faite de la chair de leur chair, ce qui fait toujours un peu d&#233;plac&#233. De toute fa&#231;on, peu importe : si c'est une fille il suffit de la noyer &#224; la naissance.
> 
> ...




&#199;a, &#231;a aurait pu me faire penser &#224; un co&#239;t d'escargots, mais je n'ai pas manqu&#233; de me rappeler qu'&#224; la diff&#233;rence des Suisses, l'animal avait eu le bon go&#251;t d'&#234;tre hermaphrodite 


(JE BLAAAAGUE MERDE !!!!!)


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Touché !!!!!!!


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Si c'est comme &#231;a que tu dragues, je sens que tu vas pas pas pouvoir faire un b&#233;b&#233;. &#224; moins que... non rien, je pr&#233;f&#232;re me taire.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

> Je pr&#233;f&#232;re me t*r*aire



J'ai peur tu aies du mal toi aussi  


Non, ce n'&#233;tait pas moi  J'ai assist&#233; &#224; l'&#233;change, mais j'aurais aim&#233; le faire, j'avais trouv&#233; &#231;a tr&#232;s dr&#244;le


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Si c'est comme ça que tu dragues, je sens que tu vas pas pas pouvoir faire un bébé. à moins que... non rien, je préfère me taire.



Moi je peux plus. Enfin, si, mais c'est pas facile, limite Suisse comme organisation : il faut de l'eau pour délayer la poudre. Ceci étant, c'est plus pratique pour avoir un garçon : muni d'un double décimètre, il suffit alors d'introduire la pipette a la distance voulue et de souffler comme dans une sarbacane.

L'efficacité y gagne ce que le geste y perd !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Ouais&#8230; mais quand l'air s'&#233;chappe, t'as pas un peu l'impression d'avoir couch&#233; avec Lila ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320775 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais quand l'air s'échappe, t'as pas un peu l'impression d'avoir couché avec Lila ?



tu veux dire qu'il a crevé un pneu?!!!   après le disque, ce serait donc au tour des pneus?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok tu n'es qu'un imb&#233;cile. Tes remarques sexistes ne sont absolument pas dr&#244;les, voire m&#234;me imb&#233;ciles et oui, sache pour ta gouverne que je suis vex&#233;e voir plus par tes propos. 

C'est fou comme on d&#233;rape vite dans le machisme sur ce forum. :sleep:

Bande d'utilisateurs de viagra. 









Oui Amok, tu peux me bannir voire m&#234;me me faire tout ce que tu veux siffle, il n'en reste pas moins que je suis tr&#232;s peu adepte de ce genre de remarque. Voil&#224; voil&#224;, je vous laisse entre "vous".


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Moi je peux plus. Enfin, si, mais c'est pas facile, limite Suisse comme organisation : il faut de l'eau pour délayer la poudre. Ceci étant, c'est plus pratique pour avoir un garçon : muni d'un double décimètre, il suffit alors d'introduire la pipette a la distance voulue et de souffler comme dans une sarbacane.
> 
> L'efficacité y gagne ce que le geste y perd !



tu veux dire, l'efficacité y gagne ce que le geste y cule ??


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Amok tu n'es qu'un imbécile. Tes remarques sexistes ne sont absolument pas drôles, voire même imbéciles et oui, sache pour ta gouverne que je suis vexée voir plus par tes propos.
> 
> C'est fou comme on dérape vite dans le machisme sur ce forum. :sleep:
> 
> Bandes d'utilisateur de viagra.



à propos: celui qui m'a piqué ma plaquette de viagra est prié de la remettre où il l'a trouvé. J'ai un bébé à faire sur le feu.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> tu veux dire qu'il a crev&#233; un pneu?!!!   apr&#232;s le disque, ce serait donc au tour des pneus?




Non. C'est pas de &#231;a que je veux parler  Je faisais allusion &#224; des capacit&#233;s surhumaines qui lui valent l'indicible honneur d'&#234;tre la mascotte de la foire au cassoulet &#224; Castelnaudary chaque ann&#233;e&#8230;


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320775 a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais quand l'air s'échappe, t'as pas un peu l'impression d'avoir couché avec Lila ?



Avec _elle_, c'est fini : pas faute pourtant d'avoir essayé ! Mais j'ai failli périr pour cause d'un filtre encrassé, et les hublots n'offraient un champ de vision que très limité. Il m'est même arrivé, trompé par la buée, de finir en ondulant sur l'ours en peluche. Et là, plus ou moins loin, ca n'a jamais fonctionné. Je me suis même blessé au nombril, un ressort du matelas ayant décidé de jouer la fille de l'air au moment le plus critique ! :rose:


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Amok tu n'es qu'un imbécile. Tes remarques sexistes ne sont absolument pas drôles, voire même imbéciles et oui, sache pour ta gouverne que je suis vexée voir plus par tes propos.
> 
> C'est fou comme on dérape vite dans le machisme sur ce forum. :sleep:
> 
> ...




  

Minou, on épingle en haut du bar ?


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu veux dire, l'efficacité y gagne ce que le geste y cule ??


Dire que j'avais la remarque à benjamin...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

pour faire echo:

comme disait mon père:
quand c'est flat; tu lances


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

ha ben non, c'était pas du second degré finalement...  :rateau:


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> &#224; propos: celui qui m'a piqu&#233; ma plaquette de viagra est pri&#233; de la remettre o&#249; il l'a trouv&#233;. J'ai un b&#233;b&#233; &#224; faire sur le feu.



Il y a plus confortable pour faire un b&#233;b&#233; que la plaque de cuisson allum&#233;e quand m&#234;me non ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Minou, on épingle en haut du bar ?


Tu peux &#233;pingler tout ce que tu veux, mais tu touches pas &#224; mon minou!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Minou, on épingle en haut du bar ?


Chouette !!! Une pine-eup


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Dire que j'avais la remarque à benjamin...



on m'a offert la licence pour essai pour 1 semaine...


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> ha ben non, c'était pas du second degré finalement...  :rateau:



Les avis divergent (divergent, c'est énorme  ) comme disait mon ami Pierre.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oui Amok, tu peux me (...) faire tout ce que tu veux siffle



Voilà une remarque qui n'est pas tombée dans l'oeil d'un aveugle ! Je fais un noeud à mon mouchoir : Ne prenant pas l'hélvetie pour des lanternes, je me fais fort d'allumer la mêche de cette flamme naissante et de la faire vaciller sous la tempête !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aur&#233;lie85;4320805 a dit:
			
		

> Tu peux &#233;pingler tout ce que tu veux, mais tu touches pas &#224; mon minou!



heuuuuu;;;; et moi je peux?


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heuuuuu;;;; et moi je peux?


non, il est &#224; ma m&#232;re!


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Tu peux épingler tout ce que tu veux, mais tu touches pas à mon minou!



Même sans les mains ?!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> non, il est à ma mère!



pas grave, je prends le blot.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Même sans les mains ?!


Avec le nez? :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Avec le nez? :affraid:



ha ça! rien de telle que la truffe humide d'un loup garou pour faire démarrer le bouzin. Pi, avec ses papattes il tambourine...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

On fait des choses fantastiques avec un nez digne de ce nom :love:

Mais pas d'enfants, j'en suis quasi s&#251;r !


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ha ça! rien de telle que la truffe humide d'un loup garou pour faire démarrer le bouzin. Pi, avec ses papattes il tambourine...



Non non non, c'est pas un loup-garou, c'est un ours blanc.   Il s'appelle Knut et j'aime sa truffe. :love: :rose: 


Hum, c'était hors charte ça?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Non non non, c'est pas un loup-garou, c'est un ours blanc.   Il s'appelle Knut et j'aime sa truffe. :love: :rose:
> 
> 
> Hum, c'était hors charte ça?



t'es sur que c'est pas plutot le Yeti? des ours blancs en suisse!!!


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Avec le nez? :affraid:



Et pourquoi pas ? Sachant nager le crawl, j'appliquerai la méthode alternée : une inspiration à droite, une à gauche. Des heures de traversées de bassin ou des vaguelettes qui meurent sur les bords du delta n'ont jamais empêchées les grandes marées de suivre la pleine lune dans son trajet plongeant vers la courbe de l'horizon !


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> C'est fou comme on dérape vite dans le machisme sur ce forum. :sleep:



Mais non, mais non. 



Aurélie85 a dit:


> Bande d'utilisateurs de viagra.



Hé hé : je ne suis pas sur la liste !


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320756 a dit:
			
		

> Grande séance de drague, en boîte, près de Brettigny sur Orge



Aaaaahhhh les voyages et leur cortège de découvertes et d'aventures....  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Moi ? Du viagra ?

Remarque&#8230;

C'est une id&#233;e&#8230;  Je me sens l'&#226;me d'un marathonien


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le bébé est un vaste sujet de questionnement.
> 
> Certes, la question : comment on fait les bébés ? est l'une des plus cruciales. Mais il y en a d'autres que je souhaite soumettre à votre sagacité :
> 
> ...



C'est fou hein, les plus jeunes sont en fait les plus vieux


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320850 a dit:
			
		

> Moi ? Du viagra ?
> 
> Remarque
> 
> C'est une idée  Je me sens l'âme d'un marathonien



Là ca frise plus le saut à la perche !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Tu me flattes&#8230; &#231;a ferait presque peur dis-donc


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Là ca frise plus le saut à la perche !



n'exagérons rien, la barre n'est pas si haute.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Là ca frise plus le saut à la perche !


ou le lanc&#233; du boulet


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est marrant, j'entends un son de gimbarde.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

aur&#233;lie elle veut un B&#233;b&#233; avec son lapin, mais je sais de source sur qu'il est gay


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

C'est seulement les lapins tristes qui font des enfants ?


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> aurélie elle veut un Bébé avec son lapin, mais je sais de source sur qu'il est gay



Viens je t'ai préparé des loukoums toi !


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> ou le lancé du boulet



On ne traite pas mon minou à moi de boulet, jamais. Mon chaton a une réputation qui part de Bretigny sur Orge pour irradier les cinq continents et nombre de femmes ont encore la voix qui meurt dans des sanglots lorsqu'elles évoquent son souvenir. Certaines, par respect et amour se sont même fait tatouer un félin sur l'épaule, les reins, ou à l'aine. D'autres entretiennent à grand peine les traces de morsures qu'elles ont sur l'épaule ou entre les seins (le BackCat est mordeur pendant le calin).

Alors un peu de respec', surtout de la part d'une Suissesse. La dernière fois que vous avez faits les malins, c'était à Marignan.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On ne traite pas mon minou à moi de boulet, jamais. Mon chaton a une réputation qui part de Bretigny sur Orge pour irradier les cinq continents et nombre de femmes ont encore la voix qui meurt dans des sanglots lorsqu'elles évoquent son souvenir. Certaines, par respect et amour se sont même fait tatouer un félin sur l'épaule, les reins, ou à l'aine. D'autres entretiennent à grand peine les traces de morsures qu'elles ont sur l'épaule ou entre les seins (le BackCat est mordeur pendant le calin).
> 
> Alors un peu de respec', surtout de la part d'une Suissesse. La dernière fois que vous avez faits les malins,* c'était à Marignan.*



la station de métro?:affraid: 

La suisse nous aurait envahi?


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> la station de métro?:affraid:
> 
> La suisse nous aurait envahi?



Non, motard ignare (pléonasme ! ) : la bataille ! Et pour le coup, vu comme c'était profond il y a du avoir pléthore de naissances de garçons dans les mois suivants. 

D'ailleurs, il reste des comptes à solder: je revendique Aurélie comme prise de guerre.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

> On ne traite pas mon minou à moi de boulet, jamais. Mon chaton a une réputation qui part de Bretigny sur Orge pour irradier les cinq continents et nombre de femmes ont encore la voix qui meurt dans des sanglots lorsqu'elles évoquent son souvenir. Certaines, par respect et amour se sont même fait tatouer un félin sur l'épaule, les reins, ou à l'aine. D'autres entretiennent à grand peine les traces de morsures qu'elles ont sur l'épaule ou entre les seins (le BackCat est mordeur pendant le calin).
> 
> Alors un peu de respec', surtout de la part d'une Suissesse. La dernière fois que vous avez faits les malins, c'était à Marignan.


*NA, d'abord !*


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On ne traite pas mon minou &#224; moi de boulet, jamais. Mon chaton a une r&#233;putation qui part de Bretigny sur Orge pour irradier les cinq continents et nombre de femmes ont encore la voix qui meurt dans des sanglots lorsqu'elles &#233;voquent son souvenir. Certaines, par respect et amour se sont m&#234;me fait tatouer un f&#233;lin sur l'&#233;paule, les reins, ou &#224; l'aine. D'autres entretiennent &#224; grand peine les traces de morsures qu'elles ont sur l'&#233;paule ou entre les seins (le BackCat est mordeur pendant le calin).
> 
> Alors un peu de respec', surtout de la part d'une Suissesse. La derni&#232;re fois que vous avez faits les malins, c'&#233;tait &#224; Marignan.


Mon respect tu peux te le foutre l&#224; o&#249; je pense. Profond&#233;ment, comme &#231;a, tu auras une fille. 

Pis au cas ou, mon lapin n'a pas de sexe, biologiquement parlant.


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> On ne traite pas mon minou à moi de boulet, jamais. Mon chaton a une réputation qui part de Bretigny sur Orge pour irradier les cinq continents et nombre de femmes ont encore la voix qui meurt dans des sanglots lorsqu'elles évoquent son souvenir. Certaines, par respect et amour se sont même fait tatouer un félin sur l'épaule, les reins, ou à l'aine. D'autres entretiennent à grand peine les traces de morsures qu'elles ont sur l'épaule ou entre les seins (le BackCat est mordeur pendant le calin).
> 
> Alors un peu de respec', surtout de la part d'une Suissesse. La dernière fois que vous avez faits les malins, c'était à Marignan.



Moi même encore je m'arrache les croûtes encore présentes sur ses traces de griffes :love:


C'était une nuit folle, avec mes lunettes de vue sur le nez


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mon respect tu peux te le foutre là où je pense. Profondément, comme ça, tu auras une fille.
> 
> Pis au cas ou, mon lapin n'a pas de sexe, biologiquement parlant.



Moi la dernière fois que j'ai eu un animal agressif comme ça, je l'ai fait piquer


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

Allez un triple post, ne m'en voulez pas, c'est juste pour le fun, ca fait longtemps


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Mon respect tu peux te le foutre là où je pense. Profondément, comme ça, tu auras une fille.



Je trouve que tu parles beaucoup pour une prise de guerre !  Si ca continue, tu vas finir dans la tente du deuxième classe Mackie qui n'est pas aussi tendre avec le matériel que nous pouvons l'être, crois moi !


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320893 a dit:
			
		

> Moi la dernière fois que j'ai eu un animal agressif comme ça, je l'ai fait piquer


Volontiers, jsuis en manque l&#224;


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320891 a dit:
			
		

> C'était une nuit folle, avec mes lunettes de vue sur le nez




celle qu'il a fini en regardant le grand prix de F1 pendant que tu te remettais de tes émotions en ronflant sur le canapé ou y'en a eu d'autre ?


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> celle qu'il a fini en regardant le grand prix de F1 pendant que tu te remettais de tes émotions en ronflant sur le canapé ou y'en a eu d'autre ?



Là c'était avec moi. Tu confonds les confidences..


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

ha bon tu regardes la F1 mado ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> celle qu'il a fini en regardant le grand prix de F1 pendant que tu te remettais de tes émotions en ronflant sur le canapé ou y'en a eu d'autre ?



Allez, reprends un petit loukhoum pour la route !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Là c'était avec moi. Tu confonds les confidences..



ha les bougresses, il suffit de parler de bébé et c'est toutes les amazones qui débarquent. Tidiou, palsembleu, sus à la tyrannie.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je trouve que tu parles beaucoup pour une prise de guerre !  Si ca continue, tu vas finir dans la tente du deuxième classe Mackie qui n'est pas aussi tendre avec le matériel que nous pouvons l'être, crois moi !


ah non pas Mackie, je vais rien piger &#224; ce qu'il va me pr&#233;senter comme mat&#233;riel de torture!


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Là c'était avec moi. Tu confonds les confidences..


Tu ne ronflais pas, mon amour :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320907 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne ronflais pas, mon amour :love:



ha! je m'installe, j'ouvre une bière, et j'attends la suite des évènements, je vais enfin comprendre comment on fait les bébés.

Ne vous dérangez pas pour moi, je serai sage.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320907 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne ronflais pas, mon amour :love:



Avec moi, elle s'est endormie. Il faut dire que c'était le tour de France et qu'il faisait chaud, aussi... Du coup j'ai terminé tout seul, mais c'était pas mal aussi !


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4320907 a dit:
			
		

> Tu ne ronflais pas, mon amour :love:



elle aimerait pouvoir en dire autant


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Avec moi, elle s'est endormie. Il faut dire que c'était le tour de France et qu'il faisait chaud, aussi... Du coup j'ai terminé tout seul, mais c'était pas mal aussi !




le retour aux fondamentaux

t'façon j'ai toujours dit que t'étais un branleur


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]LiZIuF9OW2w[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le retour aux fondamentaux
> 
> t'façon j'ai toujours dit que t'étais un branleur



"Tout seul" ne signifie pas nécessairement _comme ca_ ! Elle dormait, c'est tout !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> le retour aux fondamentaux
> 
> t'façon j'ai toujours dit que t'étais un branleur



dit il la bouche pleine de loukhoum ! :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> [YOUTUBE]]



ok, ok, ok.

Chéri, je sors acheter du lait. Parait qu'il en faut. Sors le bol bleu avec les fleurs que je te fasse un bébé.


----------



## Aurélie85 (3 Juillet 2007)

c'est bon les lukum. J'en veux un aussi.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est bon les lukum. J'en veux un aussi.




  

Nan : punie !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

[YOUTUBE]ewXMoDxHRqw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est bon les lukum. J'en veux un aussi.



il faut aussi mettre les loukhoum?!!! 

un doute mabite. Vous ètes sur que c'est ça?


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est bon les lukum. J'en veux un aussi.



Fait semblant de dormir..


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ok, ok, ok.
> 
> Chéri, je sors acheter du lait. Parait qu'il en faut. Sors le bol bleu avec les fleurs que je te fasse un bébé.



Tu es sans pitié : laisse lui au moins le temps de soigner son arrière train* mis à mal par ce pitoyable essai sur la plaque électrique !


Si il siffle 3 fois, c'est bon, tu peux sortir le bol.


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> c'est bon les lukum. J'en veux un aussi.



Fourré ?


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Fourré ?



Toi au lieu de poster, occupe toi un peu de notre "affaire" : il bouge encore !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> ok, ok, ok.
> 
> Chéri, je sors acheter du lait. Parait qu'il en faut. Sors le bol bleu avec les fleurs que je te fasse un bébé.



N'oublie pas le pain.



Amok a dit:


> Tu es sans pitié : laisse lui au moins le temps de soigner son arrière train* mis à mal par ce pitoyable essai sur la plaque électrique !
> 
> 
> Si il siffle 3 fois, c'est bon, tu peux sortir le bol.



La vis et l'écrou ça me parle plus que la cuisine


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Toi au lieu de poster, occupe toi un peu de notre "affaire" : il bouge encore !



Je suis sur les petites annonces pour les scooters...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

odr&#233;;4320938 a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas le pain.
> 
> 
> 
> La vis et l'&#233;crou &#231;a me parle plus que la cuisine



heu, je voudrais pas mimi scier dans vos petites affaires mais:
lait+loukhoum+pain= brouet inf&#226;me.

Zetes ben sur?


les vis et les &#233;crous, tu l'as eu en kit le b&#233;b&#233;? (Iqu&#233;a made?)


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> heu, je voudrais pas mimi scier dans vos petites affaires mais:
> lait+loukhoum+pain= brouet inf&#226;me.



Mais qui t'as dit qu'il fallait m&#233;langer ? T'as d&#233;j&#224; entendu parler des pr&#233;liminaires ?!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui t'as dit qu'il fallait mélanger ? T'as déjà entendu parler des préliminaires ?!



Oui, important ça, bien faire chauffer les 4 scooters avant...


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Je suis sur les petites annonces pour les scooters...



Il est solide, le lascar : 27 Kgs de loukhoums et à peine un filet de salive aux commissures et les yeux rouges. Bon, si les scooters ne sont pas plus efficaces, on lui verse du ciment dans la gorge pendant son sommeil.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je suis pas vraiment avancé.  
Le truc alors, c'est d'y mettre des loukhoum? :rose: 

Pi' ZRX, c'est très gentil de vouloir former ma copine, mais j'aborde ici les questions de fond, besoin de recul, de temps.
Crois moi, dès que la décision sera prise, je me ferai un plaisir d'avoir affaire à tes services.

Ou pas.


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais qui t'as dit qu'il fallait mélanger ? T'as déjà entendu parler des préliminaires ?!



c'est avant que mado ronfle ??? c'est ca ?

vu comme ça c'est pas très engageant :-/


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il est solide, le lascar : 27 Kgs de loukhoums et &#224; peine un filet de salive aux commissures et les yeux rouges. Bon, si les scooters ne sont pas plus efficaces, on lui verse du ciment dans la gorge pendant son sommeil.



J'aurai d&#251; m'en douter, les patisseries orientales il en avait presque dans son biberon...c'est pas faute de lui avoir sorti un couscous bien sec &#224; l'instant...
R'marque quand il dit que c'est "tout bonnement impossible" faut peut-&#234;tre le croire ?! 



			
				bouche pleine a dit:
			
		

> c'est avant que mado ronfle ??? c'est ca ?
> 
> vu comme &#231;a c'est pas tr&#232;s engageant :-/



Mado pas engageante ??? hum...tu me mets le doute.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'est avant que mado ronfle ??? c'est ca ?
> 
> vu comme ça c'est pas très engageant :-/



Je ronfle pas. Je ronronne. Nuance..


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ronfle pas. Je ronronne. Nuance..



Avec des loukhoum dans les oreilles, on fait pas forcement la différence.


----------



## Amok (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ronfle pas. Je ronronne. Nuance..



Ah toutes mes excuses : j'ai confondu avec Doqu&#233;ville ! 



dool a dit:


> R'marque quand il dit que c'est "tout bonnement impossible" faut peut-&#234;tre le croire ?!



Impossible est peut-&#234;tre Suisse, mais jamais Fran&#231;ais !


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ronfle pas. Je ronronne. Nuance..



c'était une figure de style cocotte


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> c'était une figure de style cocotte



une galipette on dit !


----------



## Bassman (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Je ronfle pas. Je ronronne. Nuance..



Et tu colles des baffes dans ton sommeil  

Obligé de rouler sous ton lit pour pas les prendre dans la gueule


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4320988 a dit:
			
		

> Et tu colles des baffes dans ton sommeil
> 
> Obligé de rouler sous ton lit pour pas les prendre dans la gueule



Et pourquoi quand moi je me suis collée contre elle et que je lui en ai demandé, elle est restée de marbre ?


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

comment se fesse que je ne sois pas  d&#233;j&#224; abonn&#233; &#224; ce fil ?


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Et pourquoi quand moi je me suis collée contre elle et que je lui en ai demandé, elle est restée de marbre ?




 elle a plus senti ton doigt quand tu lui a dit "regarde mes 2 mains"


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Captain_X a dit:


> elle a plus senti ton doigt quand tu lui a dit "regarde mes 2 mains"



ouf, j'ai failli dire qu'on dérapait, mais non, en fait c'est un fil bien ancré.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

Toutes ces bonnes &#226;mes pour emp&#234;cher un motard de se reproduire, on peut dire ce qu'on veut : la solidarit&#233; sur macg&#233; est impressionnante :love:


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Toutes ces bonnes âmes pour empêcher un motard de se reproduire, on peut dire ce qu'on veut : la solidarité sur macgé est impressionnante :love:



c'est juste qu'il manque de cylindrée


----------



## dool (3 Juillet 2007)

Bon, pour répondre sérieusement au sujet quand même, le pauvre khyu...

Alors, tu m'écoutes bien : Tu mets ta *** dans son **** et tu lui dis des mots comme ****, ****** ou **** pour faire monter le truc et hop là c'est fait !

(ah c'est Vbulletin qui veux pas qu'on te réponde !!)


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

*** = zigouigoui
**** = piloupilou

puis pour les mots 
****(1) = oh
******* = oui
****(2) = du poulet


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Merci c'est khyul. 'faites la paire tout les deux.  

Et graphiquement, ça donne quoi?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Bon, pour répondre sérieusement au sujet quand même, le pauvre khyu...
> 
> Alors, tu m'écoutes bien : Tu mets ta *** dans son **** et tu lui dis des mots comme ****, ****** ou **** pour faire monter le truc et hop là c'est fait !
> 
> (ah c'est Vbulletin qui veux pas qu'on te réponde !!)




Appareil génital masculin en 3 lettres ? :mouais: 
C'est dur les pendus chez les lapines...


----------



## maxpower (3 Juillet 2007)

Oui en 3 lettres : zob :love:


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)




----------



## supermoquette (3 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Bon, pour répondre sérieusement au sujet quand même, le pauvre khyu...
> 
> Alors, tu m'écoutes bien : Tu mets ta *** dans son **** et tu lui dis des mots comme ****, ****** ou **** pour faire monter le truc et hop là c'est fait !
> 
> (ah c'est Vbulletin qui veux pas qu'on te réponde !!)


Les mots sont inutiles pour ce but précis non ?


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Les mots sont inutiles pour ce but précis non ?


absolument pas, c'est ce qui fait toute la diff&#233;rence avec tirer un coup.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> comment se fesse que je ne sois pas déjà abonné à ce fil ?


 

Oh oui, parle nous de la reproduction du poisson.. :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

... Là bas on vous les fera dans le dos...


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Vhi, dites?
> Parce que bon, hein.
> 
> Rezba m'a dit que je pouvais...




Je pensais que tu savais depuis le temps. J'ai toujours pensé que tu étais au courant et qu'en plus j'étais mal barré pour t'expliquer, mes cours d'éducation sessuelles remontant au siècle dernier

La dernière fois qu'un ami m'a parlé de comment on faisait les bébés, il m'a dit être parti avec les mères de son fils en Espagne. Un petit frère ou une petite soeur, ça, tu ne choisis pas encore, tu sais ? ça dépend de plein de choses, de la maman en question et de tes quelques paillettes qui patientent dans un coffre, bien au frais.

Maintenant il attend. Il espère.

Je préfère encore cette histoire-là à celle de la bouteille de lait  C'est très mystérieux les bébés, quelque soit la manière dont on peut les faire. C'est pas là. Puis c'est là. Il faut vraiment savoir si on veut en faire, ça te suit longtemps ces choses-là. Et puis je ne suis pas pour faire des bébés tout seul. Il faut être à deux au moins.

Je crois que je suis pas près d'aller en Espagne. C'est plus de mon âge, même si l'envie y est encore parfois.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Merci pour tes explications copain.
Mais il y a certains trucs que je comprends pas.



> il m'a dit être parti avec les mères de son fils



Comment tu fais? 
Pi' c'est quoi le rapport avec l'Espagne?

Et cette histoire de paillettes, ca marche comment?
La femme aussi elle en a?

:rose:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Et cette histoire de paillettes, ca marche comment?
> La femme aussi elle en a?
> 
> :rose:


Seulement si elle s'appelle Maurice pour l'état civil...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seulement si elle s'appelle Maurice pour l'&#233;tat civil...



Si tu commences &#224; compliquer les choses en faisant intervenir les br&#233;siliennes, on va pas s'en sortir.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Seulement si elle s'appelle Maurice pour l'état civil...



Ce qui inclut que c'est une travelot.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ce qui inclut que c'est une travelot.



Y'a quand m&#234;me des petits jeunes qui vous retiennent massacrer leurs cong&#233;n&#232;res... :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

Bon ben dans ce cas je me retire, pour une fois que tu ferrais (pas sur de l'orthographe l&#224 une bonne action en d&#233;barassant le monde de ces [...] je vais pas t'en emp&#234;cher


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon ben dans ce cas je me retire, pour une fois que tu ferrais (pas sur de l'orthographe là) une bonne action en débarassant le monde de ces [...] je vais pas t'en empêcher



Doucement, doucement.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Pas comme ça que tu vas arriver à faire des bébés. Oncle Patoch sera content


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Pas comme ça que tu vas arriver à faire des bébés. Oncle Patoch sera content




Si ça s'adresse à moi, merci ! 

Ca me rassure... Moi des gamins ? *même* un être humain ne mérite pas ça


----------



## Captain_X (3 Juillet 2007)

'tain mais mado pourquoi tu lui file pas ta video ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Bon ben dans ce cas je me retire, pour une fois que tu ferrais (pas sur de l'orthographe l&#224 une bonne action en d&#233;barassant le monde de ces [...] je vais pas t'en emp&#234;cher



Ben... Si t'en tues un tu prends 20 piges minimum...
Alors que si t'en d&#233;gommes 20 d'un coup, apr&#232;s tu dis que c'est pas ta faute vu que t'es fou  et que c'est Belz&#233;buth, le yorkshire de la voisine qui t'a ordonn&#233; de le faire ; et l&#224; tes 20 piges tu les fais peinard &#224; l'HP &#224; gober des tas de pilules du tonerre et au mieux tu ressors dans 5...
Faut voir...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca me rassure... Moi des gamins ? *même* un être humain ne mérite pas ça



Quand je vous dis qu'il est bien ce gosse... :love:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ben... Si t'en tues un tu prends 20 piges minimum...
> Alors que si t'en d&#233;gommes 20 d'un coup, apr&#232;s tu dis que c'est pas ta faute vu que t'es fou  et que c'est Belz&#233;buth, le yorkshire de la voisine qui t'a ordonn&#233; de le faire ; et l&#224; tes 20 piges tu les fais peinard &#224; l'HP &#224; gober des tas de pilules du tonerre et au mieux tu resors dans 5...
> Faut voir...



Tu plaides la manipulation par un gourou Ra&#235;l, qui t'a drogu&#233; avec des pilules bleu avant l'acte du crime, tu dit aussi qu'il t'as fait &#233;cout&#233; Lorie et puis l&#224; tu sort au bout de 3 ans


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand je vous dis qu'il est bien ce gosse... :love:



si il faut parler de gosses, moi les miens sont beaux, rebondis juste ce qu'il faut, avec une pilosit&#233; normale, un toucher tout ce qu'il y a de sensuel et pas r&#233;tifs pour un sou. ils sont pr&#234;ts &#224; faire copain avec toute la gente f&#233;minine du forum... 
Non, mes gosses sont sociables, intelligents, pr&#233;sentables.

si vous voulez je vous montre mes gosses mais la charte tout &#231;a... faut que je leur demande leur avis.

Zan pens&#233; koi?

Au fait belle fille, tu me le rends quand mon gosse?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Non, mes gosses sont sociables, intelligents,



Antithèse Mr. le juge !
Quelqu'un d'intelligent ne fera jamais l'erreur d'être sociable, et quelqu'un de sociable ne peut pas être intellligent.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

T'as oublié ton soutien-gosses dans la cuisine.


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Antithèse Mr. le juge !
> Quelqu'un d'intelligent ne fera jamais l'erreur d'être sociable, et quelqu'un de sociable ne peut pas être intellligent.


heu&#8230; kamoulox !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

Nan, on &#224; pas le droit de dire kamoulox si c'est on (d&#233;signe la m&#234;me personne hein ) qui a dit "euuh".

Kamoulox !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

ZRXolivier a dit:


> Zan pensé koi?



Que vous êtes tous persuadés d'avoir usiné la 8e merveille du monde... Y'a inflation et ça galvaude la valeur de la chose...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ça galvaude la valeur de la chose...



Déjà que la valeur à la base... Alors maintenant...


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Si ça s'adresse à moi, merci !
> 
> Ca me rassure... Moi des gamins ? *même* un être humain ne mérite pas ça



Là, j'aurais tendance à abonder dans ton sens

Tu te vois avec une poussette dont il faut changer les pneus ?

Et tu vois de quoi tu as l'air quand tu n'as pas changé les pneus et qu'il y en a un qui crève  ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

Ben d'un bouffon... 

Non mais m&#234;me apr&#232;s si le gosse il me r&#233;veille pendant la nuit apr&#232;s soit il va &#224; la mor**e ou aux services sociaux le pauvre...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (3 Juillet 2007)

Tiens... Une nana fréquentable...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Non rien finalement&#8230;


----------



## PommeQ (3 Juillet 2007)

Waoouuhhh ... je suis parti ce matin page 3 ou 4 et ... bien ... soit les vacances sont la soit vous etes patron soit ce dernier n'est pas sur votre dos  

:rateau:


----------



## Grug (3 Juillet 2007)

un petit pdf pour rester dans le sujet


----------



## CouleurSud (3 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ben d'un bouffon...
> 
> Non mais même après si le gosse il me réveille pendant la nuit après soit il va à la mor**e ou aux services sociaux le pauvre...



Bof, tu éteins ton portable


----------



## sonnyboy (3 Juillet 2007)

En fait je dis ça, mais j'ai pas vraiment peur...

Disons que c'est une mesure conservative...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Je te conseille Patochman comme baby sitter   

Y'a qu'&#224; voir comment il s'occupe des Yorkshire.


----------



## mado (3 Juillet 2007)

Jamais chang&#233; de roue &#224; ma poussette, mes poussettes m&#234;me. Beaucoup chang&#233; de couches. Je n'en tire ni gloire, ni honte.
Bizarre, cette &#233;ni&#232;me barri&#232;re entre les bons et les mauvais. Les intelligents et les cons.
Juste une histoire de choix et de libert&#233; non ? Enfin, pas toujours, c'est vrai. Ni dans un sens, ni dans l'autre.


Bon, je retourne &#224; l'entra&#238;nement


----------



## teo (3 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci pour tes explications copain.
> Mais il y a certains trucs que je comprends pas.
> 
> Comment tu fais?
> ...



_Je te ferai un dessin la prochaine fois que tu dors chez moi  rendors-toi et enlève tes mains de ta poche :mouais: _


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> jeunes pr&#233;pubaires... non, non.. bien.. vraiment...
> 
> On reste dans la bonne moyenne...



Nan, pr&#233;pub&#232;re c'est 12 ans 

Moi c'est encore pire (mais toujours mieux que la d&#233;ch&#233;ance)


----------



## Anonyme (3 Juillet 2007)

Tu portes pourtant l'âge de ton avatar en disant ça.

Vous êtes bien pressés les chiards ... enfin Khyu surtout.


----------



## Dark-Tintin (3 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Tu portes pourtant l'âge de ton avatar en disant ça.




Non l'avatar c'est pour la personnalité, pas l'âge


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> _Je te ferai un dessin la prochaine fois que tu dors chez moi  rendors-toi et enlève tes mains de ta poche :mouais: _



Juste un dessin alors.  



odré a dit:


> Vous êtes bien pressés les chiards ... enfin Khyu surtout.



Prout'


----------



## teo (4 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> ()Vous êtes bien pressés les chiards ... enfin Khyu surtout.



Lui au moins _il a l'âge_, c'est pas comme certains  

J'connais un _trooper_ qui serait quand même super embêté de devoir faire _papy-sitter_  et pour trouver une crèche dans l'Etoile Noire :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Juste une histoire de choix et de libert&#233; non ?



On peut dire &#231;a comme &#231;a... Mais c'est vrai aussi qu'une libert&#233; a toujours un prix. Le tout est juste de savoir combien tu peux payer ; et accessoirement, quoi faire de cette libert&#233;...


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Jamais changé de roue à ma poussette, mes poussettes même. Beaucoup changé de couches. Je n'en tire ni gloire, ni honte.
> Bizarre, cette énième barrière entre les bons et les mauvais. Les intelligents et les cons.
> Juste une histoire de choix et de liberté non ? Enfin, pas toujours, c'est vrai. Ni dans un sens, ni dans l'autre.
> 
> ...


 
C'est quoi la question ?

Parce que je prends le train en marche, et j'ai évidement pas envie de me taper la lecture probablement édifiante, des pages précédentes...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

teo a dit:


> Lui au moins _il a l'&#226;ge_, *pour l'entra&#238;nement*



Le b&#233;b&#233;s : y'a le l'temps quand m&#234;me ! 
Comme disait Jean Yanne : "[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Il faut faire          des enfants quand on est vieux, parce qu'on les emmerde moins longtemps.[/FONT]"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> ... j'ai évidement pas envie de me taper la lecture probablement édifiante, des pages précédentes...



C'est pourtant rien que du sirop de bonheur...


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2007)

Y en a qui th&#233;orisent mais qui vont se soulager de  leur semences dans les champs


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Bon, pour résumer, on fait les bébés par amour, par égoïsme ou par accident.

Par amour : Madame rentre un soir du travail et Monsieur, comme tous les soirs la culbute direct sur le fauteuil club. Elle est ravie, lui aussi et un bonheur n'arrivant jamais seul le bébé se pointe rapidement et commence à briser le ménage. Ce genre de chose doit se faire très vite car après quelques mois, les maux de têtes sont fréquents et les bébés ne se font pas avec de l'aspirine, même sur un fauteuil club. D'ailleurs, plus de culbutes sur le fauteuil.

Par égoïsme : la copropriété interdit parfois formellement les animaux domestiques. Idem pour la majorité des hôtels et des lieux publics. Pas question de promener partout le chouchou de sa maman et pas question non plus de le laisser au chenil. Résultat : plus de vacances hormis dans la belle famille, ce qui ressemble d'assez près à l'enfer, avec les flammes en moins. Alors que faire pour assouvir ce besoin d'amour fort légitime dans nos sociétés égocentriques ? Un bébé. C'est plus amusant qu'un hamster, au début on peut lui faire à peu près n'importe quoi (c'est tout mou, même la tête) et il suffit de l'attacher au radiateur pour être peinard en matant un DVD (au pire, deux comprimés de Calmivet© et basta). Donc, on a envie d'avoir un nouveau jouet et on a déjà un Mac, une TV toute plate, on a commandé l'IPhone, on a un iPod : à l'arrivée il ne reste que ca. Ceci étant, il y a de bons côtés aussi. Tous les piégés vous le diront : rien de tel pour draguer au supermarché que de trainer l'objet de la trahison et les réunions de parents d'élèves (en général il y a 2% d'hommes présents) sont un vivier formidable pour les 5 à 7.

Par accident : chacun le sait, la femme est fourbe. Comme de plus elle n'a pas beaucoup de mémoire (hormis si on lui doit de l'argent, ou pour le 14 février) il lui arrive d'oublier la pilule, mélange béni de divers enzymes et globules gloutons de spermatos. Alors fatalement, un jour où l'autre la phrase tant redoutée arrive, comme si de rien n'était : "tiens, je n'ai pas eues mes règles ce mois-ci".

Comme en général l'info est lachée au petit déjeuner, c'est à dire au moment où tout homme qui se respecte a encore l'esprit occupé au rêve érotique de la nuit précédente et soupire d'extase en se remémorant sa qualification aux J.O avec Sophie Marceau (ou autre), le doute sur la signification réelle de ce qui vient d'être dit met quelques heures à parvenir aux profondeurs embrumées d'un esprit pourtant habituellement vif. En gros, on mesure l'énormité vers 14 heures, juste après voir dragué la nouvelle stagiaire et avoir pensé que c'était cool de ne pas avoir d'enfants, rendant une séparation éventuelle aisée.

Là tout remonte : on a bien remarqué qu'elle n'avait pas eue les 3 semaines chiantes habituelles pré/pendant/post menstruations, qu'elle avait un air mystérieux de celle qui fait et sait des choses encore inconnues de nous, que la note téléphonique avait augmentée (à peu près la moitié de la population mondiale, sa mère comprise, doit être au courant).
Un peu suspicieux, on demande alors, avec un fond d'espoir : "juste ce mois ci ?". Et d'un seul coup on sent un choc violent sur la nuque : "oui, enfin, non : depuis 3 mois. Mais ca ne veut rien dire". Notre vie d'homme libre défile alors devant nos yeux. Les vacances dans le camping car avec cette Suédoise sublime qui semblait avoir 5 bras dès la nuit tombée, la secrétaire rencontrée pendant le stage, l'année de nos 20 ans,  et qui nous a initié aux joies du planeur, cette petite brune croisée au concert de Supertramp, en 1983, et qui déclenche encore une fourmilière à l'aine quand on y pense... On compte alors sur les doigts de la main les années et les literies, et subitement cette main semble atrocement mutilée.

Et la fautive, l'air de rien, qui nous mate en coin. En général, là, les jambes deviennent toute molles, un excès de salive provoque un yoyo de la glotte inmaitrisable, de petits points blancs dansent sur le mur d'en face, et on s'évanouit.


Ca répond à ta question ?!


----------



## tirhum (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour résumer, on fait les bébés par amour, par égoïsme ou par accident.
> (...)
> Ca répond à ta question ?!


Et donc avec la Bengilli ?!....


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et donc avec la Bengilli ?!....



3eme cas.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Et donc avec la Bengilli ?!....



Tu veux savoir s'il manquait le son du coucou suisse ?


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Comme en général l'info est lachée au petit déjeuner, c'est à dire au moment où tout homme qui se respecte a encore l'esprit occupé au rêve érotique de la nuit précédente et soupire d'extase en se remémorant sa qualification aux J.O avec Sophie Marceau (ou autre), le doute sur la signification réelle de ce qui vient d'être dit met quelques heures à parvenir aux profondeurs embrumées d'un esprit pourtant habituellement vif. En gros, on mesure l'énormité vers 14 heures, juste après voir dragué la nouvelle stagiaire et avoir pensé que c'était cool de ne pas avoir d'enfants, rendant une séparation éventuelle aisée.



Ce passage est mon préféré.
 

Ouf, y'a l'IVG qui règle tout en quelques jours, comme ça pas de bébé c'est bien plus simple pour tout le monde.

Je me suis toujours dit que je ne ferai pas de "bébés" mais des humains comme les autres. Je les imagine toujours à 20 ou 40 ans, et là je flippe. Y'a trop de risques pour qu'ils soient cons, déviants, méchants ou pire encore.:mouais: 
C'est non.
Pour l'instant.


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour résumer, on fait les bébés par amour, par égoïsme ou par accident.
> 
> Ca répond à ta question ?!



Avec Amok, la vie est vachement plus facile a lire finalement


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Et encore, "faire des b&#233;b&#233;s" n'est pas que semer &#224; tout vent son pollen: je vous passe la fabrication proprement dite. 9 mois. En gros, plus de 260 jours, mais aussi 6240 heures, 374 400 secondes qui comptent doubles.

On se met &#224; croire en la r&#233;incarnation. Le seul moyen de tenir est de penser que l'on a &#233;t&#233; vraiment le pire enfoir&#233; que cette plan&#232;te ait jamais pondue pour subir ca.

La petite mignonne plut&#244;t cool que l'on connaissait se transforme peu &#224; peu en monstre dont le seul but est de nous d&#233;truire.
Des toilettes, sortent des sons affreux que m&#234;me Alcazar Blanmoyeau, notre ami notoirement connu pour son alcoolisme hors comp&#233;tition n'a jamais pu extraire de son foie. A se demander comment il est humainement possible de vomir autant sans se retourner comme une peau de lapin. Plus question d'aller au cin&#233;ma, ou alors pr&#233;voir un festival de court m&#233;trage avec entracte vide vessie toutes les 10 minutes. Les copines qui semblent avoir &#233;t&#233; expuls&#233;es de leur appartement vu le temps qu'elles passent dans *notre* salon, &#224; chuchoter avec l'air r&#233;probateur si on a eu le malheur de s'absenter 2 heures pour r&#233;conforter &#224; l'hosto un ami dont toute la famille vient de choper une nouvelle variante de la peste, mortelle dans 150&#37; des cas.

La belle m&#232;re ! Toutes les 5 minutes, un conseil, d&#232;s le premier mois. A croire que c'est le premier enfant du monde et que tout, absolument tout est n&#233;faste pour la survie de ce futur braillard qui, pas encore n&#233;, passe d&#233;j&#224; son temps &#224; latter tout ce qu'il a &#224; sa port&#233;e.

Ces coups de pieds semblent de plus agir sur des centres nerveux de la porteuse, d&#233;clenchant des "envies" plus extravagantes les unes que les autres : Rivi&#232;res de diamants, Mini Cooper jaune, voir m&#234;me fraises en f&#233;vrier. Et inutile de calculer la mise en route par rapport &#224; la saison des fraises : ce sera fatalement le fruit introuvable &#224; cette p&#233;riode pr&#233;cise. A moins de le faire venir par avion priv&#233; r&#233;frig&#233;r&#233; de l'autre bout du monde. Et ne r&#234;vez pas : ce n'est pas rembours&#233; par la s&#233;curit&#233; sociale.

Madame attend un enfant. Vu qu'elle ne peut plus se d&#233;placer autrement qu'en reptation culbutante et geignante c'est &#224; vous, Messieurs, d'aller r&#233;server la cr&#232;che (pr&#233;voir 4 ans pour obtenir une place, sauf dessous de table), de faire les courses 17 fois par semaine (fatalement, il manque toujours quelque chose, par principe. Je vous l'ai dit : le but est de vous d&#233;truire physiquement et psychologiquement), de passer vos apr&#232;s midi dans les couloirs glac&#233;s de l'administration &#224; r&#233;p&#233;ter 100 fois le m&#234;me discours dont on pourrait se dire qu'il est relativement courant et donc compr&#233;hensible, m&#234;me pour un fonctionnaire : "je viens d&#233;clarer une naissance, et j'en profite pour r&#233;server une place &#224; l'&#233;cole maternelle du quartier".

Oubliez vos amis, encore plus vos amies. Votre maitresse va vous quitter. A partir de maintenant l'engrenage infernal est en route. Et &#224; moins d'avoir par miracle la carte verte, vous ne pouvez m&#234;me pas vous engager pour un d&#233;part express vers l'Irak, pays qui en comparaison est celui de la douceur de vivre.


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> C'est quoi la question ?
> 
> Parce que je prends le train en marche, et j'ai évidement pas envie de me taper la lecture probablement édifiante, des pages précédentes...



Si tu crois que je me souviens !


----------



## jugnin (4 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Y'a trop de risques pour qu'ils soient cons, d&#233;viants, m&#233;chants ou pire encore.:mouais:



Y'en aura moins si tu adoptes, en effet.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Y'a trop de risques pour qu'ils soient cons, déviants, méchants ou pire encore.:mouais:



C'est pas un risque, ca : *ils sont comme ca *à l'origine ! L'éducation, c'est justement de les rendre _moins cons_, _moins déviants_, _moins méchants_ ou _moins pire encore_ que la moyenne !


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas un risque, ca : *ils sont comme ca *à l'origine ! L'éducation, c'est justement de les rendre _moins cons_, _moins déviants_, _moins méchants_ ou _moins pire encore_ que la moyenne !


oui, mais bon, avec des parents qui ont toutes les tares, les gones ne sont pas aidés !!!
exemple


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est pas un risque, ca : *ils sont comme ca *à l'origine ! L'éducation, c'est justement de les rendre _moins cons_, _moins déviants_, _moins méchants_ ou _moins pire encore_ que la moyenne !


Bon, pour certains ca a merd&#233; d&#232;s le d&#233;but 

Hein Amok ?


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4322371 a dit:
			
		

> Bon, pour certains ca a merdé dès le début
> 
> Hein Amok ?



Ne revenons pas sur de douloureux souvenirs...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> j'ai p&#233;ch&#233; :meaculpa:, j'ai particip&#233; dans le mauvais sens, celui de notre survivance sur cette plan&#232;te ! Par au moins trois fois&#8230; :afraid:



Les chiffres ne sont donc pas officiels encore ? Un doute de soir&#233;es tardivement tr&#232;s alcoolis&#233;es subsiste ?


----------



## al02 (4 Juillet 2007)

Des conseils pour la suite :


----------



## jugnin (4 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> Même dans le sens inverse, ça marche : "Oh, le joli bébé ! :guiliguili: comme sa maman etc."



La jalousie m'a fait tenir des propos affreux. Mais lorsque nous promenions Mackie, Bengilli et moi, c'était l'inverse : les autres parents plaçaient leurs mains devant les yeux de leur progéniture, les chiens hurlaient à la mort, les vieillards se jetaient sur leurs boites de comprimés pour le coeur et nous avons même assisté à la charge d'un ancien cavalier du Cadre Noir dont -Dieu merci- le sabre était devenu canne des années auparavant, retraite oblige.

Nous ne comptions plus les heures passées au poste de police, à expliquer qu'il ne s'agissait pas d'un animal exotique illégalement importé. Aucune école ne l'acceptait et c'est au prix d'efforts financiers incroyables que nous eûmes recours aux services d'une nurse anglaise qui, profitant du fait que sa mission exigeait le port d'une tenue de scaphandrier, même en été, exigea des émoluments dignes d'un président africain.

Bengilli réussissait parfois a plonger la dextre dans la caisse de MacG, mais ce n'était pas facile vu que Benjamin dormait avec le précieux contenant sous l'oreiller. Je vous fait grace des manuvres affreuses et des bassesses qu'elle du accomplir pour le salut de notre tendre chéri et plus d'une fois elle rentrait au petit matin, fourbue mais heureuse du travail accompli, quelques piécettes au fond des poches.

Malgré cela, la situation était devenue impossible. Mais le très haut veille, et un soir que Mackie était parti chercher de l'eau, il croisa un dénommé Patochman qui l'aida à porter son seau. La suite, vous la connaissez...


----------



## mado (4 Juillet 2007)

Autant la nurse en scaphandrier, c'était Gkat..
Remarque ça l'a pas vacciné de son désir d'enfants


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Autant la nurse en scaphandrier, c'&#233;tait Gkat..
> Remarque &#231;a l'a pas vaccin&#233; de son d&#233;sir d'enfants



Ca je pense que c'&#233;tait la cat&#233;gorie "Accident" pour les enfants, et que il a pas &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s malin, 4fois la m&#234;me erreur...  



> oui, mais bon, avec des parents qui ont toutes les tares, les gones ne sont pas aid&#233;s !!!
> exemple





> Par exemple, Satan ou Adolf Hitler sont des noms qui ont *d&#233;j&#224;* &#233;t&#233; rejet&#233;s.



Pas mal, des parents qui veulent appeller leurs enfants Satan ou Hitler, doit pas y'en avoir des masses... 
Dans ce cas l&#224; je sais pas si c'est l'enfant qui est le plus &#224; plaindre de son futur qui s'annonce difficile o&#249; les parents qui doivent &#234;tre tr&#232;s... euh... limit&#233;s on va dire


----------



## stephaaanie (4 Juillet 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Y'en aura moins si tu adoptes, en effet.


Merci ! :rateau: 


Amok a dit:


> C'est pas un risque, ca : *ils sont comme ca *&#224; l'origine ! L'&#233;ducation, c'est justement de les rendre _moins cons_, _moins d&#233;viants_, _moins m&#233;chants_ ou _moins pire encore_ que la moyenne !


Ben voil&#224;, justement c'est bien l&#224; le souci. 
Je ne pourrai jamais &#233;duquer qui que ce soit : ils me prendront pas au s&#233;rieux et ils auront bien raison. 
D'ailleurs, je viens d'arr&#234;ter d'essayer d'&#234;tre professeur pour la m&#234;me raison.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Pas mal, des parents qui veulent appeller leurs enfants *Satan*
> Dans ce cas l&#224; je sais pas si c'est l'enfant qui est le plus &#224; plaindre de son futur qui s'annonce difficile



Au contraire. Je connais depuis longtemps les parents de Satan. Ils se f&#233;licitent de la belle et longue carri&#232;re de leur fils et ils sont persuad&#233;s (&#224; juste titre) qu'il a encore un bel avenir devant lui


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

elisnice a dit:


> j'ai p&#233;ch&#233; :meaculpa:, j'ai particip&#233; dans le mauvais sens, celui de notre survivance sur cette plan&#232;te ! Par au moins trois fois&#8230; :afraid:





mado a dit:


> Autant la nurse en scaphandrier, c'&#233;tait Gkat..
> Remarque &#231;a l'a pas vaccin&#233; de son d&#233;sir d'enfants



La diff&#233;rence, c'est que Elis sait les faire correctement, _elle_, avec toutes les finitions ! Alors que GKat on voit bien qu'a chaque fois le t&#233;l&#233;phone a sonn&#233; au mauvais moment !   :love:


----------



## rezba (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> La différence, c'est que Elis sait les faire correctement, _elle_, avec toutes les finitions ! Alors que GKat on voit bien qu'a chaque fois le téléphone a sonné au mauvais moment !   :love:



Heu... ?

Considérant que le _trooper _a le téléphone intégré au casque, tu insinues qu'il ôte le casque pour se reproduire ?
Décevant.






:rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Qu'il &#244;te le casque, c'est une chose.

Qu'il n'&#244;te pas sa poche urinaire, par contre&#8230;



Cela dit, &#231;a explique peut-&#234;tre la (d&#233coupe de cheveux de Tintin&#8230; :affraid:


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Heu... ?
> 
> Considérant que le _trooper _a le téléphone intégré au casque, tu insinues qu'il ôte le casque pour se reproduire ?
> Décevant.





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4322482 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il ôte le casque, c'est une chose.
> 
> Qu'il n'ôte pas sa poche urinaire, par contre
> 
> ...



Ca c'était il y a longtemps ! Mais depuis le jour où en se rhabillant il a intervertis les deux puis a pris le métro, il reste habillé.


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Heu... ?
> 
> Considérant que le _trooper _a le téléphone intégré au casque, tu insinues qu'il ôte le casque pour se reproduire ?



Ça doit faire golong golong dans le casque


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Ça doit faire golong golong dans le casque



Oui, un peu comme si des boulons s'étaient détachés. C'est affreux : commencer sa carrière comme Trooper, et la finir comme hochet géant que l'on secoue juste pour entendre le bruit. Quelle horreur... :afraid:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322482 a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il n'ôte pas sa poche urinaire, par contre
> 
> 
> 
> Cela dit, ça explique peut-être la (dé)coupe de cheveux de Tintin :affraid:



La faut m'expliquer le rapport entre poche urinaire et coupe de cheveux  (d'ailleurs ma coupe de cheveux tu la connais pas, la dernière fois que tu m'as vu c'était la dernière AE )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Tu commets aussi des autoportraits je te rappelle&#8230;


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

Mmmmh. J'ai du me faire hacker mon compte.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> La faut m'expliquer le rapport entre poche urinaire et coupe de cheveux



Il a écrit "peut-être".

Nous nous posons simplement des questions : un individu normal n'a pas, c'est impossible, cette implantation capillaire sans qu'un évènement malheureux n'ait eu lieu lors de la conception. Donc, nous cherchons des explications, émettons des hypothèses. Celle-ci est aussi valable que pleins d'autres également envisageables, bien que toutes aussi incroyables !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Et on n'a pas encore abord&#233; tes go&#251;ts musicaux


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il a écrit "peut-être".
> 
> Nous nous posons simplement des questions : un individu normal n'a pas, c'est impossible, cette implantation capillaire sans qu'un évènement malheureux n'ait eu lieu lors de la conception. Donc, nous cherchons des explications, émettons des hypothèses. Celle-ci est aussi valable que pleins d'autres également envisageables, bien que toutes aussi incroyables !



Au moins *moi* j'ai assez de cheveux pour avoir une implantation capillaire.


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322522 a dit:
			
		

> Et on n'a pas encore abord&#233; tes go&#251;ts musicaux



Tout est li&#233; : c'est le noyau qui est pourri ! 



Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Au moins *moi* j'ai assez de cheveux pour avoir une implantation capillaire.



Bah, moi aussi !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

Et j'en suis fier !


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et j'en suis fier !



Mais tu n'as pas &#224; te d&#233;fendre, mon jeune filleul, tu n'y es pour rien : tout le monde sait que ce n'est pas avec des graines dess&#233;ch&#233;es que l'on obtient de belles pousses.

Tu es comme ces petits rats du d&#233;sert, luttant dans un monde hostile, et ce depuis ta cr&#233;ation. Que tes cheveux ne soient pas maitrisables et aient une vie propre n'a aucune esp&#232;ce d'importance. D'autres, nobles et valeureux connurent le m&#234;me probl&#232;me, comme Samson. La passoire de l'Histoire laisse couler le tout venant et seuls ceux sachant faire de leur diff&#233;rence un atout &#233;vitent l'&#233;gout.

A cheval sur cette rivi&#232;re gomin&#233;e, parcours le monde et deviens-en le ma&#238;tre ! Et si tu reviens le front ceint du laurier des vainqueurs, tu seras mod&#233;rateur !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Pr&#234;t pour l'invasion ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et si tu reviens le front ceint du laurier des vainqueurs, tu seras mod&#233;rateur !




Ca donne super envie d'&#234;tre un nolife vainqueur &#231;a... 

Quand on voit ce que &#231;a donne...
En plus d'&#234;tre d&#233;coiff&#233; il faudrait que je devienne c**, agressif, avec en prime des pertes de m&#233;moires (et de masse capillaires en plus!), vieux, et j'en passe...


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> A cheval sur cette rivière gominée, parcours le monde et deviens-en le maître ! Et si tu reviens le front ceint du laurier des vainqueurs, tu seras modérateur !



C'est rien de le dire. Quelle dure lutte ce chemin de croix final pour enfin décrocher les lauriers qui ont fait de nous des modérateurs...

Mais bon a l'époque y'avait la Bengili, trop occupée a surveiller son mackie (qui batifolait dans les cave humides de la mgz), et du coup c'était vachement plus facile. La bengili savait nous en faire des dures luttes :love: 


Autre temps, autre époque. Maintenant Bengili est en centre de désintoxication pour dépendance forte au Gini, les caves de la MGZ ne sont plus le gouffre d'humidité parfumé aux essences de pizza 30' grâce aux efforts conjoint de Beru, BackCat et moi même.
Plus de honte a venir parler dans cet espace rempli de fauteuil confortable, et d'alcools rafinés.

Mackie, grâce aux quotas COTOREP, a trouvé un forum ou il peut s'entrainer à "deuvenire hademine", Benjamin a revu nos salaires à la hausse. Bref, les temps ont changé.


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

pour lutter contre les mauvaises herbes, rien ne vaut un bon désherbant qui tue les graines...


----------



## Amok (4 Juillet 2007)

Je r&#234;ve ou le rat du d&#233;sert vient de perp&#233;trer un crime de l&#232;se vis &#224; vis de tous les mod&#233;rateurs ?!

:mouais: 

Backcat va te tirer les pavillons ! Et il ne faudra pas couiner !


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4322569 a dit:
			
		

> Bref, les temps ont changé.



Pas les modos, toujours aussi... euh... Enfin voilà quoi


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> pour lutter contre les mauvaises herbes, rien ne vaut un bon désherbant qui tue les graines...



Je sais pas si mon père acceptera que tu le stérilise...


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je sais pas si mon p&#232;re acceptera que tu le st&#233;rilise*S*...


tu as l'esprit vraiment, mais vraiment  mal tourn&#233;...
je faisais juste r&#233;f&#233;rence &#224; tes cheveux...
maintenant si tu veux meler ton p&#232;re la dedans... il lui faudra une bonne machette pour s'en sortir (de la dedans, et je parle toujours de ta fraiche chevelure, rapport &#224; la photo qu'odr&#233; a post&#233;e. c'est bon, ou je refais un r&#233;sum&#233; en 50 pages ? )


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Backcat va te tirer les pavillons ! Et il ne faudra pas couiner !



Si en plus il couine, ça va doublement énerver le matou


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

elKBron a dit:


> tu as l'esprit vraiment, mais vraiment  mal tourné...



Tiens, encore une personne qui me le dit. Mais bon c'est ma coupe de cheveux qui vous aveugle, vous ne voyez pas la vérité.  




elKBron a dit:


> je faisais juste référence à tes cheveux...
> maintenant si tu veux meler ton père la dedans... il lui faudra une bonne machette pour s'en sortir (de la dedans, et je parle toujours de ta fraiche chevelure, rapport à la photo qu'odré a postée. c'est bon, ou je refais un résumé en 50 pages ? )




Je sais pas si il mettrait plus de temps à tuer tout les cons de Terre ou ma coupe de cheveux, c'est tout dire


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Si en plus il couine, ça va doublement énerver le matou



Ca sent le vécu :rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Ca sent le vécu :rateau:



Même pas mais jolie tentative


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Même pas mais jolie tentative



Euh... Kamoulox ?


----------



## elKBron (4 Juillet 2007)

depuis que c est les vacances, Dark Tintin se lache... 1 message toutes les 2 minutes


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

Et oui, avec moi, 1 message toutes les 2 minutes, un emmerdement toutes les minutes.

Le contrat de confiance quoi.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je sais pas si mon père acceptera que tu le stérilise...


Tu parles !!! Il va même lui proposer de l'argent pour le faire, oui !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Et oui, avec moi, 1 message toutes les 2 minutes, un emmerdement toutes les minutes.
> 
> Le contrat de confiance quoi.


Et l'assurance d'une fin proche, aussi&#8230; Si &#231;a continue &#224; se rythme effr&#233;n&#233;, je pr&#233;vois que tu vas te faire chier pendant les 60 prochains jours&#8230; (con, agressif, tout &#231;a, rappelle-toi )


----------



## jugnin (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Je sais pas si mon père acceptera que tu le stérilise...



Tout dépend de l'approche, il faut tenir des propos sibyllains :_ "Permettez que je vous stéristylise ?"
_


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322644 a dit:
			
		

> Et l'assurance d'une fin proche, aussi Si ça continue à se rythme effréné, je prévois que tu vas te faire chier pendant les 60 prochains jours (con, agressif, tout ça, rappelle-toi )



Insulter les modos c'est le seul truc qui me vaut un bannissement ?  

Bon oki dans ce cas plus que des insinuations, plus d'insultes    



PS: J'ai pas besoin de macgé pour ne pas me faire chier les 60prochains jours, faut pas amplifier le fait que je m'emmerde simplement les quelques jours où tout mes amis viennent de partir (quelle bande de lâcheurs, voilà à quoi j'en suis réduit à cause d'eux )


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Ahhh mais j'ai pas pr&#233;sum&#233; que tu ne te faisais pas chier. Juste qu'il se pourrait que tu te fasses chier ensuite&#8230; ailleurs 

Et l'insulte peut &#234;tre prise positivement dans certains cas, quand on est affubl&#233; de certaines fonctions  Par contre, le flood jeuniste du d&#233;s&#339;uvr&#233;, c'est un probl&#232;me plus important


----------



## Bassman (4 Juillet 2007)

Est ce vraiment une raison pour un tel d&#233;cha&#238;nement sur les forums ?

Nan pasque sinc&#232;rement, j'aime pas le ton que tu emplois Tintin, surtout te connaissant toi, &#224; ton &#226;ge, et ton p&#232;re.


Manque de maturit&#233; je crois que &#231;a s'appelle. Ou de l'arrogance.


A jouer avec le feu on finit par se br&#251;ler.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4322668 a dit:
			
		

> Est ce vraiment une raison pour un tel d&#233;cha&#238;nement sur les forums ?
> 
> Nan pasque sinc&#232;rement, j'aime pas le ton que tu emplois Tintin, surtout te connaissant toi, &#224; ton &#226;ge, et ton p&#232;re.
> 
> ...


J'avais voulu le dire en plaisantant, mais c'est exactement le fond de ma pens&#233;e


----------



## TibomonG4 (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> PS: J'ai pas besoin de macgé pour ne pas me faire chier les 60prochains jours



Il est vrai que dresser une touffe capillaire telle que la tienne devrait tenir en haleine un temps certain


----------



## Dark-Tintin (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322666 a dit:
			
		

> Par contre, le flood jeuniste du désuvré, c'est un problème plus important



Okey Cap'tain   




			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Bassman]Est ce vraiment une raison pour un tel déchaînement sur les forums ?



Ptet un peu fort de parler de déchaînement



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Bassman]Nan pasque sincèrement, j'aime pas le ton que tu emplois Tintin, surtout te connaissant *toi*, à ton âge



Je pense pas que ça soit le cas de le dire, et je parle pas de l'adolescence.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Bassman]et ton père


Je vois pas le rapport entre mes posts et mon père, à moins que tu parles d'éducation 



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Bassman]Manque de maturité je crois que ça s'appelle. Ou de l'arrogance.



Non, c'était de l'humour et en aucun cas je le pensais vraiment, 2nd dégrès quoi.
Mais bon si ça vous gène j'arrête.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Bassman]
> A jouer avec le feu on finit par se brûler.



C'est bon, le message est passé, mais je n'essayais pas d'emmerder le monde, tout en jouant avec les limites du correct etc, contrairement à ce que vous pensez, c'est de l'humour, rien de sérieux.



			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> Backcat]J'avais voulu le dire en plaisantant, mais c'est exactement le fond de ma pensée



Yep, ça passe toujours mieux en plaisantant


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Si on avait cru que tu &#233;tais s&#233;rieux, tu ne serais plus l&#224; pour nous lire. Le second degr&#233; n'est pas universel par contre. L'humour, c'est bien quand tout le monde rigole  T'es pas non plus bon &#224; foutre &#224; la benne, mais faut juste qu'on t'aiguille un peu, c'est tout


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour résumer, on fait les bébés par amour, par égoïsme ou par accident.
> 
> Par amour : Madame rentre un soir du travail et Monsieur, comme tous les soirs la culbute direct sur le fauteuil club. Elle est ravie, lui aussi et un bonheur n'arrivant jamais seul le bébé se pointe rapidement et commence à briser le ménage. Ce genre de chose doit se faire très vite car après quelques mois, les maux de têtes sont fréquents et les bébés ne se font pas avec de l'aspirine, même sur un fauteuil club. D'ailleurs, plus de culbutes sur le fauteuil.
> 
> ...


 
Oui tout à fait. 

Moi j'y mets tout dans les ch'veux, comme ça j'suis pas emmerdé.


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juillet 2007)

rezba ? je veux plus sortir avec toi


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> En plus d'être décoiffé il faudrait que je devienne c**, agressif, avec en prime des pertes de mémoires (et de masse capillaires en plus!), vieux, et j'en passe...


 
Je t'interdis de parler de moi en mon absence !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Oui tout à fait.
> 
> Moi j'y mets tout dans les ch'veux, comme ça j'suis pas emmerdé.



Toi tu connais pas le condom ?  A ton âge !

C'est pour faire des réserves.


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4322688 a dit:
			
		

> L'humour, c'est bien quand tout le monde rigole




_In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> _In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
> 
> 
> _



Putain de très mauvais album!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2007)

Il est chiant ce fil... Il ne manque que Roverto Bendez pour que ça devienne un must...


----------



## CouleurSud (4 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain de tr&#232;s mauvais album!!!



"In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida est un morceau qui a la particularit&#233; d'avoir eu un &#233;norme succ&#232;s mondial, malgr&#233; une longueur exceptionnelle de 17 minutes, Le titre de ce morceau est une d&#233;formation de &#171; In The Garden Of Eden &#187;, caus&#233;e sous l'influence de LSD par la capacit&#233; &#224; articuler du chanteur selon certaines l&#233;gendes ou par les difficult&#233;s &#224; entendre du batteur alors qu'il avait un casque sur les oreilles lors d'une prise de son, selon d'autres"

(source Wikipedia)

Une autre l&#233;gende dit que le le groupe &#233;tait dans un tel &#233;tat que, malgr&#233; une commande de la maison de disque d'un morceau de 3 minutes, ils ont continu&#233; &#224; jouer pendant 17 minutes. Comme tout le monde, dans le studio, &#233;tait au diapason, personne n'a pens&#233; &#224; les arr&#234;ter, ni &#224; rectifier. Et c'est pass&#233;.
En outre, Wikipedia ne traduit pas bien. Le probl&#232;me, c'est que le chanteur n'arrivait pas &#224; articuler "In The Garden Of Eden".

D'o&#249; le plus mauvais morceau du monde qui me fait bien rigoler

(remarque, il y en a d'autres)


----------



## Pierrou (4 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est chiant ce fil... Il ne manque que Roverto Bendez pour que &#231;a devienne un must...



Ben ouais, mais l&#224; il est parti chercher ses chmizafleurs qu'il a laiss&#233;es au pressing... Parce que sinon, pas question d&#233; toucher &#224; P&#233;pita para la copoulacion por la cr&#233;acion d&#233; la vida... :rateau:

:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (4 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Il est chiant ce fil... Il ne manque que Roverto Bendez pour que ça devienne un must...



*OUI, en effet*
Roberto est un fieffé positiviste...






:hein:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Juillet 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *OUI, en effet*
> Roberto est un fieff&#233; positiviste...
> 
> 
> ...




Y'a une anagramme possible avec endauff&#233;?...


----------



## Anonyme (4 Juillet 2007)

Iron Butterfly&#8230; tiens&#8230; bonne id&#233;e comme ambiance pour un anniversaire triste


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323038 a dit:
			
		

> Iron Butterfly tiens bonne idée comme ambiance pour un anniversaire triste




Charles Manson?... Tu es parmi nous,......


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Un homme peut-il attaquer en justice une femme qui a gardé un enfant dont il ne voulait pas? Et gagner? Cela aurait pu rester une banale histoire de drague. Benoît et Anne-Marie  se sont suffisamment plu pour coucher ensemble le soir de leur premier rendez-vous, fixé par petite annonce. Cest à peu près la seule chose sur laquelle ils sont daccord. De cette union est né un enfant.      

Quinze ans après, ils se retrouvent devant la Cour de cassation. Benoît poursuit Anne-Marie pour  _«faute»_ et demande *réparation.


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Un homme peut-il attaquer en justice une femme qui a gardé un enfant dont il ne voulait pas? Et gagner? Cela aurait pu rester une banale histoire de drague. Benoît et Anne-Marie  se sont suffisamment plu pour coucher ensemble le soir de leur premier rendez-vous, fixé par petite annonce. Cest à peu près la seule chose sur laquelle ils sont daccord. De cette union est né un enfant.
> 
> Quinze ans après, ils se retrouvent devant la Cour de cassation. Benoît poursuit Anne-Marie pour  _«faute»_ et demande *réparation.


:rateau:       :hein:   :casse: :hosto: :bebe: 

:rose:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour résumer, on fait les bébés par amour, par égoïsme ou par accident.



Merci Amok. 

Ne peut on pas faire des bébés simplement pour faire des bébés?
La procréation par instinct, sans se poser vraiment de questions.
Simplement parce qu'on est là pour qu'il y en ai un suivant?

Coller notre zobe sans se demander pourquoi, simplement parce que notre vie, c'est créer la vie.

?


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Ben oui, par  &#233;go&#239;sme


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ben oui, par  &#233;go&#239;sme



T'es p&#244; dr&#244;le. 
C'est trop simple!  

De l'&#233;go&#239;sme de masse alors?
Tsss, paradoxe.

Ouille, ma t&#234;te.


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Coller notre zobe sans se demander pourquoi, simplement parce que notre vie, c'est créer la vie ?



Si il est collé, le problème ne se pose pas.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Si il est collé, le problème ne se pose pas.



J'ai pas osé le "fourrer". :rose:


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Je demanderais d'abord si tu peux avant de demand&#233; : "pourquoi".


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> J'ai entamé la réalisation d'une encyclopédie illustrée _(l'écriture ça m'emmerde ! )_... si ça peux t'aider !....





Khyu a dit:


> (..)
> Thirum, ça m'intéresse. :rose:
> Fais péter?


_J'ai commencé...
Faut juste... chercher..... _


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Merci Amok.
> 
> Ne peut on pas faire des b&#233;b&#233;s simplement pour faire des b&#233;b&#233;s?
> La procr&#233;ation par instinct, sans se poser vraiment de questions.
> ...




Bon, pour r&#233;pondre s&#233;rieusement... D).

D&#233;j&#224;, mon petit Khyu, ce n'est pas si simple que tu sembles l'imaginer. Dans la vie animale, il suffit pour trouver une femelle d'avoir de belles plumes, ou des crocs ac&#233;r&#233;s, pour que la belle se tortille et tende le croupion.
Chez les hommes, c'est bien plus complexe vu qu'elles commencent par tendre le croupion, mais que si tu veux t'en servir la parade doit commencer. C'est invers&#233;, et comme nous sommes tout de m&#234;me des animaux, l'homme est troubl&#233; par cette inversion.
Mais vu que ca fait des mill&#233;naires que c'est comme ca, nous faisons avec. Bon, donc elle dodeline de l'arri&#232;re train devant la photocopieuse. Instantan&#233;ment, tous les m&#226;les d&#233;barquent, par l'odeur de N&#176;5 all&#233;ch&#233;s.

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, elle choisit le chef de meute, sujet propice &#224; lui f&#233;conder un futur dominant. Donc les males, si elle ne les connait pas, exibent comme des plumes leurs fiches de salaire. Elle observe, telle une mante religieuse, compare, calcule, puis d'un geste las &#233;vince les recal&#233;s. Ceux-ci se vengent alors en sautant sur la premi&#232;re secr&#233;taire qui passe et qui est d'accord, car la nature est ce qu'elle est.
Commence alors la parade d'amour. Restos, sorties, nuits fi&#233;vreuses &#224; lire nos grands auteurs pour &#233;pater la femelle, discussions interminables avec le banquier qui t&#233;l&#233;phone pour savoir si on ne se serait pas fait pirater la Visa, vu le d&#233;bit depuis quelques jours. Car si le banquier &#224; la base est un homme, au fil du temps il est devenu avant tout banquier et ne comprend pas, avec sa logique particuli&#232;re, que si les femmes ont gagn&#233;es leur libert&#233; et leur ind&#233;pendance, nous n'avons pas perdu au passage le r&#244;le de tr&#233;sorier payeur, &#233;galement appel&#233; "galanterie".

Le temps passe. Telle une anguille, elle glisse entre les doigts. Et si le soir elle se pr&#233;cipite sous la douche, &#224; peine d&#233;pos&#233;e chez elle, pour utiliser le jet d'eau &#224; des fins extr&#232;mement perverses, jamais elle ne le dit vu que ce ne serait pas tr&#232;s correct et que surtout ca nous faciliterait la tache.

Nous, de notre c&#244;t&#233;, d&#233;tournons le regard tous les matins de l'oeil r&#233;probateur qui nous observe par dessus le nombril et c'est d'un mouvement fi&#233;vreux que nous calmons la frustration de cette attente stupide (on sait invariablement comment ca va finir), souvent en pensant &#224; d'autres, d'ailleurs. Mais l'homme est complexe.

Et puis un beau (?) jour, &#224; la sortie d'une &#233;ni&#232;me soir&#233;e, tout se passe tr&#232;s vite. Note que c'est souvent le mauvais soir, juste apr&#232;s une journ&#233;e de merde, crevante &#224; souhait, ou en plein jet lag. Mais bon, on te fait comprendre que c'est ce soir ou jamais, et comme ton poignet gauche commence a te lancer douloureusement, tu y vas, la mort dans l'&#226;me.

En g&#233;n&#233;ral, c'est l&#224; que les emmerdes commencent. Mais c'est une autre histoire.

Tout ceci pour te dire que faire les b&#233;b&#233;s, h&#233;las, n&#233;cessite des tas d'efforts, un bon budget et que si &#224; table personne n'en veut, dans la vie le croupion est tr&#232;s difficile &#224; manger : tout le monde l'exige.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> _J'ai commenc&#233;...
> Faut juste... chercher..... _



C'est les trucs supra vicieux qu'on voit un peu partout sur MacG depuis des mois?  



supermoquette a dit:


> Je demanderais d'abord si tu peux avant de demand&#233; : "pourquoi".



Euh... ok.
Comment?  



Amok a dit:


> Bon, pour r&#233;pondre s&#233;rieusement... D).



Beurk.
J'aime pas cette image de la vie. Croupion. Toussa.
Doc a raison. En vieillisant, on devient trop r&#233;aliste ou enclain &#224; de la n&#233;gativite aigu.

'Pr&#233;f&#232;re rester Candide.


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Khyu a dit:


> Préfère rester Candide.



Bon courage, alors !


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Bon courage, alors !



Bon courage à vous! Vous en chiez sec voyez!
Je ne sais rien. Donc pas d'inquiètude.
Je ne sais même pas que je suis Candide.
Je suis sans être. 


Oui, oui. Mes gouttes...
:hosto:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

A mon avis, tu te poses trop de questions existentielles&#8230; C'est que ce n'est pas le moment, le rejeton na&#238;trait avec une c&#233;phal&#233;e permanente et chronique.

J'ai du mal &#224; s&#233;parer le bon grain de l'ivraie en fait. S&#233;rieux, pas s&#233;rieux ? Mon inclination naturelle est de croire que tu es trop intelligent pour soumettre une question aussi cruciale &#224; la b&#234;tise globale du bar. Malheureusement, j'ai des doutes 

Cette question, c'est toi qui en d&#233;tiens la r&#233;ponse. Elle est unique et t'appartient.

Dans tous les cas, et parce qu'en plus, je suis d'accord avec moi-m&#234;me &#224; ce sujet, parler de choses aussi personnelles que sa famille, ou de sa volont&#233; d'en fonder une (ce qui est vous me l'accorderez la chose la plus cruciale qui nous soit donn&#233;e de traiter) sur un forum informatique publique est un t&#233;moignage d'un manque de pudeur inqui&#233;tant 

CQFD pour moi : tu plaisantes.


Alors pour la r&#233;ponse &#224; ta question-qui-n'en-est-pas-vraiment-une-en-fait, un seul conseil : relis les posts d'Amok, son second degr&#233; actuel est du meilleur effet


----------



## supermoquette (5 Juillet 2007)

Mais c'est &#231;a qui est dr&#244;le avec l'Amok : ce n'est pas du second degr&#233; !!!!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Mais c'est ça qui est drôle avec l'Amok : ce n'est pas du second degré !!!!



tout à fait. On sent en lui l'expérience du rut à Baga, la sagesse des vieux singes Bonobo, le touché sensuel du gorille.

Non, je me délecte à la lecture de ce frère, que dis je! de cet exemple de mâle.



Et même si son déambulateur est en panne, je lui souhaite de grandes cavalcades dans la pampa avec la belle des champs.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Kamoulox !!!

:mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

C'est quoi, du second degré ?!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Merde. Me suis encore fait avoir


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323790 a dit:
			
		

> Merde. Me suis encore fait avoir






Toi, t'es pas près d'avoir un bébé !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Ouf !


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Ce qui me chagrine dans le fait de n'avoir pas d'enfant(s)*, c'est que je suis obligé de supporter ceux des autres sans pouvoir me venger ! 



*Dans la vraie vie, j'entends !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qui me chagrine dans le fait de n'avoir pas d'enfant(s)*, c'est que je suis obligé de supporter ceux des autres sans pouvoir me venger !



Boh, moi naïvement, je pensais que c'était plus facile de balancer des aller-retours si c'était pas tes lardons à toi... 

:rateau:


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Boh, moi na&#239;vement, je pensais que c'&#233;tait plus facile de balancer des aller-retours si c'&#233;tait pas tes lardons &#224; toi...
> 
> :rateau:



Roh le nioub !!!


Tu peux les pincer discr&#232;tement, et d&#232;s qu'ils pleurent r&#226;ler aupr&#232;s des parents en argumentant que leur prog&#233;niture est infect, et qu'ils devraient s&#233;vir un peu.


Attention, ne marche vraiment bien, qu'au supermarch&#233;, et avec des enfants qui ne savent pas encore parler.


Sinon y'a la cuilli&#232;re discr&#232;te avec un coup de caddie  Quand en plus la m&#232;re ou le p&#232;re rel&#232;ve son gosse en vocif&#233;rant "Mais tu peux pas faire attention bordel !!!  " C'est jouissif :love:


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4323868 a dit:
			
		

> Roh le nioub !!!
> 
> 
> Tu peux les pincer discrètement, et dès qu'ils pleurent râler auprès des parents en argumentant que leur progéniture est infect, et qu'ils devraient sévir un peu.
> ...



Ouais, ça je pratique souvent, en plus avec mes bottes et mon casque, ya d'la dent d'lait qui vole, j'te dis que ça! :rateau:

Sinon, à l'orphelinat, ça marche bien aussi... j'aime aller m'y promener le dimanche...   

Bref, chais pas comment on fait les bébés, mais je sais comment on les démonte


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Pierrou a dit:


> Boh, moi naïvement, je pensais que c'était plus facile de balancer des aller-retours si c'était pas tes lardons à toi...
> 
> :rateau:



Il faut se planquer, attendre que le rat cavale dans le couloir alors que ses parents s'enfilent l'apéro sur la terrasse, puis lui plaquer la main sur le museau pour éviter les cris. Non, c'est pas simple. C'est faisable, mais pas simple.

Il y a, merci, des moments de bonheur. Par exemple, au supermarché, faire tomber les 4587 boîtes de conserves artistiquement empilées en tête de gondole au moment où un chiare passe devant, puis le regarder avec insistance. Ca marche à tous les coups. Il s'en prend deux direct par les parents.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

_"Gamiiiiiiin !!!! Allez reviens gamin ! C'&#233;tait pour rire, hein ?"_


----------



## Bassman (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il faut se planquer, attendre que le rat cavale dans le couloir alors que ses parents s'enfilent l'apéro sur la terrasse, puis lui plaquer la main sur le museau pour éviter les cris. Non, c'est pas simple. C'est faisable, mais pas simple.
> 
> Il y a, merci, des moments de bonheur. Par exemple, au supermarché, faire tomber les 4587 boîtes de conserves artistiquement empilées en tête de gondole au moment où un chiare passe devant, puis le regarder avec insistance. Ca marche à tous les coups. Il s'en prend deux direct par les parents.



Quand t'aura fini de reprendre mes concepts... tu m'feras signe !


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

Ce qu'il y a d'amusant avec les bébés, c'est les premiers mois. Tu laches un truc dans la bouche, et 1 minute 30 après ca ressort liquide de l'autre côté. Un tube humain, quoi. 

Des heures de fou rire garanties !


----------



## dool (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Ce qu'il y a d'amusant avec les bébés, c'est les premiers mois. Tu laches un truc dans la bouche, et 1 minute 30 après ca ressort liquide de l'autre côté. Un tube humain, quoi.
> 
> Des heures de fou rire garanties !



Ouais ben faut pas trop reprendre son souffle quand tu te marre avec ça, tu risques une fausse route dans les narines et ça peut être fatal....


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

dool a dit:


> Ouais ben faut pas trop reprendre son souffle quand tu te marre avec &#231;a, tu risques une fausse route dans les narines et &#231;a peut &#234;tre fatal....



Il suffit de l'attacher &#224; l'ext&#233;rieur du balcon, au dessus du vide, avant de le retourner comme une boule &#224; neige...



EDIT : Je d&#233;conne, &#233;videmment


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Quel second degr&#233; de merde !!! :mouais:


----------



## Amok (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323889 a dit:
			
		

> Quel second degr&#233; de merde !!! :mouais:



Oh, je m'attends &#224; tout, ici ! M&#234;me au pire ! Et il y a eu des pr&#233;c&#233;dents !


----------



## Pierrou (5 Juillet 2007)

Je viens de faire une d&#233;couverte, les aminches... 

Bien que boursoufl&#233;s d'ignorance grasse, j'&#233;tais au courant du fait que, pour qu'un chiard prenne sa premi&#232;re bouff&#233;e d'air et ne cr&#232;ve pas comme un gros &#233;tron sur le ventre encore rond de m&#244;man, le cordon ombilical encore enfonc&#233; dans son nombril comme une prise USB dans le cul d'un mac, il fallait y taper sur le cul...

Or, surprise des surprises, tout &#224; l'heure, je chope un pot de confiture ( parce que c'est bon ! ) et l&#224;, &#244; surprise, c'est la m&#234;me manipulation qui est ad&#233;quate ! 
Ben oui, tapes-y sur le cul, et le pot de confiture respire, et s'ouvre ( mais il gueule pas lui...  )

Curieux, non ? :mouais:

Bref, pourquoi attendre neuf mois pour revivre ce merveilleux moman o&#249; on peut claquer un b&#233;b&#233; en tout impunit&#233; ( en plusse faut &#234;tre accoucheur ), achetez des pots de confiture !  :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Et si on te tape sur le casque ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

Putain, c'que j'ai ri :sleep:


----------



## mado (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323912 a dit:
			
		

> Putain, c'que j'ai ri :sleep:



Tu as perdu ton âme d'enfant..


----------



## PommeQ (5 Juillet 2007)

La confiture peut être un bon outil pour commencer à répondre à la question ...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

PommeQ a dit:


> La confiture peut être un bon outil pour commencer à répondre à la question ...



Pour attrapper les filles ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Juillet 2007)

odré a dit:


> Pour attrapper les filles ?



Ça marche mieux que le vinaigre?...


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323623 a dit:
			
		

> A mon avis, tu te poses trop de questions existentielles



Quand je me gratte pas les corones, une bière à la main devant du foot et du Johnny sur la stereo. 
Je vais pas me faire des coupains. :casse: 


Ah pis', c'est quoi le second degrès?


----------



## Anonyme (5 Juillet 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ça marche mieux que le vinaigre?...



Je crois que tu les attire avec la confiture et des miettes de pain et tu les saoûle au vinaigre ça va plus vite que l'alcool.


----------



## teo (5 Juillet 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Il suffit de l'attacher à l'extérieur du balcon, au dessus du vide, avant de le retourner comme une boule à neige...
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT : Je déconne, évidemment



faut faire attention avec les balcons  _(dommage, pas trouvé l'original :rateau: )
_
[YOUTUBE]Rp5Caq2EPXI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## CouleurSud (5 Juillet 2007)

"Birth, School, Work, Death" (The Godfathers)


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2007)

...*.Comment on fait les bébés ?*

.......*sans le savoir* ! 

.....parce que sans déconner, pas une fois, je dis pas une, aucun homme n'a pensé au moment ultime de cet acte purement égoïste, qu'il était en train de commettre l'irréparable et que de sa q...., juste à cette seconde, était en train de sortir l'objet de son calvaire futur...c trop bon pour qu'on pense à ce moment là aux emmerdes que ça va générer....c'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'on recommence pleins de fois.......alors que s'il s'agissait de mettre la b**** sur une plaque électrique de la cuisine, même pas la première fois ça arriverait. Donc fondamentalement, la procréation est une trahison. 
Heureusement, au moins ça fait naître des filles aussi.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2007)

Lila a dit:


> Heureusement, au moins ça fait naître des filles aussi.



C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue


----------



## Lila (6 Juillet 2007)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> C'est le serpent qui se mord la queue



....on va dire que c'est la seule consolation qui rend le risque acceptable !


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4323889 a dit:
			
		

> Quel second degr&#233; de merde !!! :mouais:


:affraid: Roberto V sors de ce chat ! :affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Oahh l'autr' h&#233; !!!!

J'ai mis que 3 smileys et c'est en plus tout le temps le m&#234;me !


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324926 a dit:
			
		

> Oahh l'autr' h&#233; !!!!
> 
> J'ai mis que 3 smileys et c'est en plus tout le temps le m&#234;me !



En plus, je trouve qu'ils ont quelque chose de toi dans le sourire   Les joies de la parternit&#233;


----------



## mado (6 Juillet 2007)

Ressemblent à Bioss surtout non ?


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2007)

mado a dit:


> Ressemblent à Bioss surtout non ?


Bioss, un des tripl&#233;s cach&#233;s de BackCat :affraid:


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2007)

"A Bas, à bas, le second degré"
"Plus de banques, moins de saltimbanques"
"Des bébés, pas des *****"

Heu, pourquoi je raconte ça, moi ?
 
​ 

(mois aussi je mets trois smileys, mais je les place classe, que ça fasse frère trois points franc-maçon)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Bioss, un des tripl&#233;s cach&#233;s de BackCat :affraid:


Toi, je vide la poche urinaire de gKatarn dans ton bocal &#224; la premi&#232;re occase !!


----------



## Grug (6 Juillet 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Mouhahahahahahahahahahaha !!! :love:

'Foir&#233; !
Je te mettrai aussi de la bile de L**** ! Fumier d'lap&#8230; d'eau douce !


----------



## Amok (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325019 a dit:
			
		

> Je te mettrai aussi de la bile de L**** !



Une correction, soit... La mort, c'est un peu exagéré...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Je ne pensais pas tout mettre non plus&#8230; faudrait fixer des ridelles d'une part, et je suis pas s&#251;r que le verre r&#233;siste d'autre part 

Bon. C'est pas bien de se moquer des absents.


----------



## TibomonG4 (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325029 a dit:
			
		

> Bon. C'est pas bien de se moquer des absents.



 Tu as encore un bout de flamme entre les dents


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4324979 a dit:
			
		

> Toi, je vide la poche urinaire de gKatarn dans ton bocal à la première occase !!



Rien ne se perd dans les derniers modèles d'armures impériales... même les fluides corporels sont recyclés


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Ouais&#8230; en tout cas, si c'est ce qui remplace tes apports en phosphore, je commence &#224; comprendre&#8230;


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

Vous pouvez r&#233;p&#233;ter la questioooon ?


----------



## gKatarn (6 Juillet 2007)

Allez, un petit r&#233;sum&#233;... en un seul post (je ne fais pas comme Mossieu [MGZ]Bassman qui joue au 3 &#224; la suite :love: )



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Quand je vous dis qu'il est bien ce gosse... :love:



Tu veux pas que je te le pr&#234;te un peu... &#231;&#224; me ferai qq vacances l&#224;  :love: 




mado a dit:


> Autant la nurse en scaphandrier, c'&#233;tait Gkat..


T'as pas diffus&#233; les photos au moins   




Amok a dit:


> Alors que GKat on voit bien qu'a chaque fois le t&#233;l&#233;phone a sonn&#233; au mauvais moment !   :love:


Pour Tintin, oui &#231;&#224; se voit mais comment sais-tu pour les autres    




Amok a dit:


> Et si tu reviens le front ceint du laurier des vainqueurs, tu seras mod&#233;rateur !


Ah non, pas &#231;&#224; :afraid:  




elKBron a dit:


> depuis que c est les vacances, Dark Tintin se lache... 1 message toutes les 2 minutes


/note : r&#233;gler ce put*** de routeur  



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4322644 a dit:
			
		

> Si &#231;a continue &#224; se rythme effr&#233;n&#233;, je pr&#233;vois que tu vas te faire chier pendant les 60 prochains jours&#8230;


Je tiens &#224; te rassurer... nous partons en vacances &#224; la fin de la semaine prochaine et il n'y aura pas le net. Vous allez pouvoir souffler un peu :rateau:


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2007)

gKatarn a dit:


> Je tiens à te rassurer... nous partons en vacances à la fin de la semaine prochaine et il n'y aura pas le net. Vous allez pouvoir souffler un peu :rateau:



Tiens, c'est bizarre maman m'a dit le contraire y'a quelque jours... Ils viennent d'avoir internet là où on va


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juillet 2007)

Il semble qu'il avait compris le message  Mais bon&#8230; bonne vacances. 

Qui c'est qui mod&#232;re dans la bagnole ?


----------



## Dark-Tintin (6 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325305 a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui modère dans la bagnole ?



La personne qui râle le plus fort


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4325305 a dit:
			
		

> Qui c'est qui modère dans la bagnole ?


C'est assez facile finalement : Tintin met son iPod et il nous fiche la paix pendant le voyage


----------



## rezba (7 Juillet 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens, c'est bizarre maman m'a dit le contraire y'a quelque jours... Ils viennent d'avoir internet là où on va



Je croyais que tu cherchais un boulot d'été, toi ?
T'as pas trouvé ?

Tes vieux cons de parents t'obligent encore à partir avec eux ?


----------



## gKatarn (7 Juillet 2007)

Les tafs d'&#233;t&#233;, c'est souvent 16 ans mini... Et puis, pour trouver, faut _vraiment_ chercher aussi 

Et puis, en l'emmenant avec nous, on vous offre qq jours de calme ici... Ma bont&#233; me perdra


----------

